# Longines Spirit Now in 37MM!



## Jason Bourne

Introducing - The new Longines Spirit 37mm Collection (Specs & Price)


The pilot's watch line has slimmed down with three new mid-size unisex models. Meet the new Longines Spirit 37mm Collection.




monochrome-watches.com





This could push me towards a blue model now.


----------



## MX793

Curious what the lug width is. Definitely caught my attention when I saw it hit the watch blogs this AM. Interesting it's not listed on Longines site yet even though it's supposedly available at dealers and boutiques now.

I also saw on an Australian site that it's limited to like 1200 pieces? Didn't see that mentioned anywhere else, wonder if it's accurate or if that's the number to be sent to Oz this year?


----------



## tmathes

Now I wish I'd waited, I got the 40mm blue model a few months ago.  

I love that they moved the date window to the 6 hr. position, along with the quick release braclet/strap across the board. With the older models you had to pony up for the high-zoot versions. I wonder what the lug to lug is now and the strap width, hopefully the strap/braclets are a standard 18mm.


----------



## MX793

tmathes said:


> Now I wish I'd waited, I got the 40mm blue model a few months ago.
> 
> I love that they moved the date window to the 6 hr. position, along with the quick release braclet/strap across the board. With the older models you had to pony up for the high-zoot versions. I wonder what the lug to lug is now and the strap width, hopefully the strap/braclets are a standard 18mm.


L2L is reportedly 47, so still long for the case diameter, but much more wearable for small wrists. I can't find lug width. Hopefully it's not something goofy like 17.


----------



## tmathes

MX793 said:


> L2L is reportedly 47, so still long for the case diameter, but much more wearable for small wrists. I can't find lug width. Hopefully it's not something goofy like 17.


At 47mm they sure didn't shave down those lugs much. Where did you find that info?

My guess is either an 18 or 19mm strap. Typically Swatch Group will use 1/2 the case diameter for strap sizes, rounding up to get the stupid odd lug width. My Aqua Terra is 38mm, it uses a 19mm strap, the 40mm Spirit is a bit closer to 41mm in case size by my calipers hence the 21mm size. So, for a 37mm case, I'd guess 18 or more likely 19mm for some stupid reason Longines in particular LOVES odd sizes, I have a Longines dress watch with a 19mm strap.

19mm straps aren't really that hard to find these days though, 21mm is a bit more difficult. The 23mm size, common with too many Citizen watch, is really a b***h to find.


----------



## MX793

tmathes said:


> At 47mm they sure didn't shave down those lugs much. Where did you find that info?
> 
> My guess is either an 18 or 19mm strap. Typically Swatch Group will use 1/2 the case diameter for strap sizes, rounding up to get the stupid odd lug width. My Aqua Terra is 38mm, it uses a 19mm strap, the 40mm Spirit is a bit closer to 41mm in case size by my calipers hence the 21mm size. So, for a 37mm case, I'd guess 18 or more likely 19mm for some stupid reason Longines in particular LOVES odd sizes, I have a Longines dress watch with a 19mm strap.
> 
> 19mm straps aren't really that hard to find these days though, 21mm is a bit more difficult. The 23mm size, common with too many Citizen watch, is really a b***h to find.


Time&Tide reported 47mm L2L.

I'd be OK with 19 and possibly 18mm lugs. IIRC, Oris uses 17mm on the 36mm D65, and with Longines' affinity for odd strap widths, I'm concerned they'd do similar.


----------



## davek35

Website says 19mm lug width. 

Thanks for this post! 👍 I was going to look at the 40mm version tomorrow. I'd rather 37mm.


----------



## tommy_boy

Added to the short list. Just have to pick a dial color.


----------



## indi

The catalog sheet information on the official website shows that it is a 19mm lug size.

This is a rough comparison between 37mm/40mm/42mm
I can't help but praise him for the 1:1 downsizing transplant
The location of the dating window is perfect even considering the no-date option.

L2L seems to be less than 47mm, even considering the ratio of 40mm/42mm models and the perspective distortion of the 37mm official rendering cut
I don't think we'll know the exact length of L2L until we get the Vernier calipers.


----------



## mathu

MX793 said:


> I also saw on an Australian site that it's limited to like 1200 pieces? Didn't see that mentioned anywhere else, wonder if it's accurate or if that's the number to be sent to Oz this year?


They also quote 7250 AUD which is clearly not true (the price is 2400 USD for bracelet version). It must be a mistake.


----------



## MX793

Date window placement is perfect because this is the size watch and dial that the 2892/L888 was actually design to go into.


----------



## mathu

So they are marketing it as a ladies watch


----------



## K42

mathu said:


> So they are marketing it as a ladies watch


I guess I'll have to buy one for my lady! And since my lady is nowhere to be found, I'll put it to use!


----------



## Nokie

I have the 40mm version and love it, so nice to see another and smaller option of this great watch.


----------



## MX793

Swatch group seemingly puts nearly anything under 39 or 40mm in their Ladies collections.


----------



## cheu_f50

Great looking watch, especially the blue dial variant.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Well one be able to find these on the gray market for easily under $2000? I see the current Spirit lineup on watch recon going for around $1500.


----------



## jk24

This is great news! I love the design but the 40mm L2L is at the top end of what I prefer, so this should be perfect


----------



## MX793

Jason Bourne said:


> Well one be able to find these on the gray market for easily under $2000? I see the current Spirit lineup on watch recon going for around $1500.


Eventually they should trickle onto the GM.


----------



## Shiny-Lights

wow thats crazy! I wonder how much discount can one get from AD?


----------



## mathu

It can be a bit feminine because of how small the dial is. Here it is compared to 40mm and GS SBGX261 (also 37mm):










The dial on 40mm is optically very close to Grand Seiko. Only L2L is much longer.

Here it is compared to new Carrera (39mm) and BB36


----------



## hgercek

This looks much better than the 40 or 43mm versions, but what is the movement like? Can it be easily regulated by any watchmaker or the user himself, or is it more like a Powermatic 80 movement? I just took a look at the L888 pictures online and I can't see any fine adjustment screw.


----------



## MX793

hgercek said:


> This looks much better than the 40 or 43mm versions, but what is the movement like? Can it be easily regulated by any watchmaker or the user himself, or is it more like a Powermatic 80 movement? I just took a look at the L888 pictures online and I can't see any fine adjustment screw.
> 
> View attachment 16472949


L888 has a free sprung balance like the PM80. A watchmaker can regulate it (and one who can't probably isn't someone you want working on your watch), but the shadetree hobbyist with a caseback wrench and some screwdrivers who likes to tinker probably not.


----------



## robaruba

Love this!


----------



## KWOJ

This is fantastic news. Currently have a BB36, I'd contemplate replacing it with one of these. Hopefully it's not a limited run as one of the articles elude to.


----------



## sailon01

I have the Longines Record with the L888.4 movement and its just rock solid timekeeper. I literally don't have to set it after 4 weeks of continuous wear. I find Longines L2L always a bit of a challenge, my Record is 38.5 and L2L is approx 48mm. I've tried on the 40mm variant of this model and on my 7" wrist it wore well but I'd be more inclined to get the 37mm variant. 

Great value for the money...


----------



## Trhatf

Is it just me, or are these Swatch group offerings getting a bit cookie cutter? That being said I _do_ like it.


----------



## dirtvictim

I am officially starting a Longines only saving acct. just take my money. L888.4 movement is insane.


----------



## MX793

dirtvictim said:


> I am officially starting a Longines only saving acct. just take my money. L888.4 movement is insane.


Yeah. I've been holding out for Tudor to put the MT5400 in the BB36, but it they don't bring that to fruition this year, I think I may look at trying to snag one of these Spirit 37s. To be honest, even if Tudor does drop the MT5400 in the BB36 this year I might favor this Longines. The L888.4, on paper, is a very comparable movement to the MT5400 and the Longines undercuts the price on current, Sellita SW200 powered Tudor by a fair margin, and an in-house BB36 will only cost more.


----------



## NC_Hager626

It is a nice looking pilot watch for the female gender.


----------



## bradreiter

Good thing for my wallet they didn't release it in grey/gilt/titanium... That lug to lug suggests it'd fit a ton of wrists.


----------



## atxzizou

I owned the 40mm version with the quick release bracelet. It was a joy to own, but ultimately let it go because of the long L2L.
I will seriously consider reacquiring this new size with the more comfortable L2L and the date at 6’o clock is definitely a hit. I‘ve been waiting for an Exp. 1 for nearly a year and I’m getting tired of waiting lol.


----------



## Itgb

I can't wait to try one of these on. Do we know when these will reach stores?


----------



## chai86

I'm loving the blue


----------



## Itgb

chai86 said:


> I'm loving the blue


Me too.










Photo from THIS review


----------



## mathu

vs Mark XVIII 36mm:


----------



## workahol

I like this a lot. One thing I noticed is that in the renderings it has an onion crown like the larger versions, but the real-world photos show a more traditional cylindrical crown. Personally the two things I liked least about the 40+ mm versions were the size and the shape of the crown, so if they've changed both those things it'll be right up my alley.


----------



## MX793

workahol said:


> I like this a lot. One thing I noticed is that in the renderings it has an onion crown like the larger versions, but the real-world photos show a more traditional cylindrical crown. Personally the two things I liked least about the 40+ mm versions were the size and the shape of the crown, so if they've changed both those things it'll be right up my alley.


Crown looks to be the same shape as the others. Most of the real world photos are shot with the watch angled to hide the true shape of the crown.


----------



## workahol

MX793 said:


> Crown looks to be the same shape as the others. Most of the real world photos are shot with the watch angled to hide the true shape of the crown.


Hmm, I wonder. Photos like this or this or this make me think the crown really is a different shape. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## NC_Hager626

workahol said:


> Hmm, I wonder. Photos like this or this or this make me think the crown really is a different shape. We'll see, I guess.


Since the watch is marketed for the female gender, it is always possible the crown is designed with a woman's touch in mind.


----------



## lvt

Nice move from Longines.

The 37mm should be considered an "unisex" watch.


----------



## elconquistador

So ladies size

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

elconquistador said:


> So ladies size


No. It is being marketed as a lady's watch.

Its 37mm casing size is irrelevant to the discussion on whether it's a man's or a woman's watch.


----------



## Shallowguy

The listed price (in my country) of the new 37mm on the Longines web site is about $300 more than that of the 40mm. Is there a reason for this? Thanks.


----------



## SHH1130

indi said:


> L2L seems to be less than 47mm, even considering the ratio of 40mm/42mm models and the perspective distortion of the 37mm official rendering cut
> I don't think we'll know the exact length of L2L until we get the Vernier calipers.


I do really hope the lug to lug doesn’t reach 47mm. It should be around 45-46mm, which will be almost perfect.


----------



## markot

I'm so glad I didn't buy the 40mm version. This is now on top of my list for my next watch.


----------



## andrea__81

Shallowguy said:


> The listed price (in my country) of the new 37mm on the Longines web site is about $300 more than that of the 40mm. Is there a reason for this? Thanks.


Looks like it has a bracelet similar to the prestige edition (quick release and adjustable clasp). The cheaper 40mm has a lesser bracelet with butterfly clasp.


----------



## MX793

SHH1130 said:


> I do really hope the lug to lug doesn’t reach 47mm. It should be around 45-46mm, which will be almost perfect.


I did a little scaling with images, and if I scale the l2l against the case diameter and lug width, I get an L2L of around 45mm. This would also align with what you'd get if you scaled the 40 and 42mm versions down to 37. Including the male end links, that span increases to 47mm and change.


----------



## davek35

andrea__81 said:


> Looks like it has a bracelet similar to the prestige edition (quick release and adjustable clasp). The cheaper 40mm has a lesser bracelet with butterfly clasp.


Wow! I hadn't noticed that! Thanks for that observation.


----------



## cleger

Plus, the end links don't stick out past the lugs at the edge on these new ones. Someone was paying attention.


----------



## andrea__81

MX793 said:


> I did a little scaling with images, and if I scale the l2l against the case diameter and lug width, I get an L2L of around 45mm. This would also align with what you'd get if you scaled the 40 and 42mm versions down to 37. Including the male end links, that span increases to 47mm and change.


I guess you’re right, on Instagram Longines replied to someone that the l2l is “45mm without the endlinks“.


----------



## mosquitojoyride

That movement is kick ass. Anyone know if it’ll get more mainstream or is it exclusive to Longines?


----------



## MX793

mosquitojoyride said:


> That movement is kick ass. Anyone know if it’ll get more mainstream or is it exclusive to Longines?


I believe the A31 is also used by sister brand Union Glashutte. Not sure if they get the Si balance version or not.

I kind of doubt we'll see it in any brands below the Longines/UG tier.


----------



## hgercek

As far as I can see the new model's bracelet does not have micro adjustment holes on the clasp, unlike that of the prestige model. I hope that means it has a nice toolless micro adjustment system.


----------



## andrea__81

Well, it would be pointless to have that type of clasp without any adjustment, then you may as well have a butterfly. Maybe that’s a render and not an actual pic? Anyway, looking forward to the first actual hands-on reviews of the watch.


----------



## J4ynos

hgercek said:


> As far as I can see the new model's bracelet does not have micro adjustment holes on the clasp, unlike that of the prestige model. I hope that means it has a nice toolless micro adjustment system.
> 
> View attachment 16483108
> 
> 
> View attachment 16483109


This absolutely has to be a render, as there is neither the Longines branding on the clasp, nor micro adjustment which really doesn't make any sense, as andrea_81 pointed out. 

Also looking forward to the first Youtube reviews.


----------



## MX793

J4ynos said:


> This absolutely has to be a render, as there is neither the Longines branding on the clasp, nor micro adjustment which really doesn't make any sense, as andrea_81 pointed out.
> 
> Also looking forward to the first Youtube reviews.


Also no red tip on the seconds hand.

Definitely looks like a render. Either the holes aren't in the CAD model or they just aren't rendering in that image.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Interesting. Based on the Longines website, the 37mm champagne dial's seconds hand does not have a red tip, whereas the blue and black dials do have a red tip on the seconds hand.


----------



## GrumpyOldPom

This is a great AquaTerra alternative for those on a budget. I want one, 37mm with slightly longer lugs for case size will wear perfectly.


----------



## cleger

GrumpyOldPom said:


> This is a great AquaTerra alternative for those on a budget. I want one, 37mm with slightly longer lugs for case size will wear perfectly.


I'm with you, Pom. I wore 36mm Rolexes on my 7.75" wrist for years, and my 41mm Aqua Terra always struck me as too big thick, so, budget be damned. These are back to the "right" size, thinner than the AT, and a hair thinner than even the new 36mm Explorer. 

Best of all, it has a better movement (fight me) than either of them.

My one little niggle is that I find the dials just a bit overwrought, but the date window at 6 is a huge improvement, and if I get the champagne as I would anyway, there's no red paint.

Has anyone posted the lug width yet?


----------



## SHH1130

cleger said:


> Has anyone posted the lug width yet?


Longines official instagram replied that the lug width is 19mm. Lug to lug length not including endlink is 45mm.


----------



## cleger

SHH1130 said:


> Longines official instagram replied that the lug width is 19mm. Lug to lug length not including endlink is 45mm.


Perfect.


----------



## Jonathan Doyle

cleger said:


> I'm with you, Pom. I wore 36mm Rolexes on my 7.75" wrist for years, and my 41mm Aqua Terra always struck me as too big thick, so, budget be damned. These are back to the "right" size, thinner than the AT, and a hair thinner than even the new 36mm Explorer.
> 
> Best of all, it has a better movement (fight me) than either of them.
> 
> My one little niggle is that I find the dials just a bit overwrought, but the date window at 6 is a huge improvement, and if I get the champagne as I would anyway, there's no red paint.
> 
> Has anyone posted the lug width yet?


Hi Cleger,
I read your post and wanted to ask a quick question please. I am new to appreciating mechanical watches and have been reading a little about the movement on which the Spirit's calibre is based. I don't have any other Longines at present (or Rolex or Omega for that matter) – just a single Hamilton Khaki Field auto in fact, with its H10 movement, based of course on the ETA 2824. But, I realise from reading that the higher grade ETA 2892-A2 based movement used in the Spirit is a step up (plus being a chronometer grade) and probably just about affordable for me. I would be very interested to know more about your insight that this movement beats those in the new Explorer 36mm and the Omega you mentioned. It didn't take me long after deciding I liked watches to start marvelling at their movements and from my beginners' standpoint it's sometime difficult to cut through the marketing hype and find out what the qualities of good movements actually are in practice. Hope you don't mind me asking. Any information you have time to share would much appreciated. Very best, Jonathan


----------



## cleger

Jonathan Doyle said:


> I would be very interested to know more about your insight that this movement beats those in the new Explorer 36mm and the Omega you mentioned.


I might have written that the Longines movement is better _for my purposes_. I'm neither a jeweler nor a repairman, and my opinion is subjective, but based on years' of experience with these movements.

The Rolex movements are marvellous -- don't listen to the haters. I've owned three with the 3nnn-series movements, and all of them ran within COSC specs. The one I kept the longest, the Explorer, gained a second a day for the dozen-or-so years I owned it, and I never once had it serviced. No one ever made a better watch, at any price.

The problem with Rolex movements is two-fold. First, the watches they come in cost over $3000 dollars when I bought my first one nearly 30 years ago, and cost three times that today, if you can find one. Second, Rolex will not sell parts (here in North America, at least,) so in the event you need any, you can either install aftermarket parts, or send the watch back to Rolex who will oil it for $750, while installing and charging you for any parts they deem necessary, like a $2000 steel bracelet if it were first shipped with one but you sent it back to them on a strap. At least that's what I've heard.

I've owned two Omegas with the 8nnn-series "co-axial" movement. The first was not particularly accurate, and the second began stopping for no reason a year after I bought it. (All of these were bought new, by the way.) The other problem with them is that they are thick. Both my Omegas were in the neighborhood of 13mm tall, which is outrageous for a 3-hand auto with date and a 150M depth rating.

So to me, Omega sells nicely machine-finished, very thick, inaccurate, and unreliable movements, that come in great big fat watches that cost half as much as a Rolex, which is too much for a ****ty watch. I'd rather buy a Seiko automatic, and I will _never_ buy another Seiko automatic.

Meanwhile, I have owned several watches with 2892s in them. They've all run beautifully. To me, the 2892 is as good as (and the same size as) the Zenith 6xx "Elite" (which I have also owned) and whatever it is that JLC puts in their "Master" series (which I have never owned.) The 2892 can be adjusted to within chronometer spec, and the version that Longines puts in the "Spirit" is a chronometer out-of-the-box, with a silicon hairspring and all the other refinements that we read about here and there. It's as good as or better (with the exception of Rolex) than the movements that come in the aforesaid watches costing several times more, and about as good as a mass-produced movement of this type can be made, I would say.

And just look at what a nice watch they put it in:









But best of all, if for some reason the "L888" movement were to fail entirely, I could either have it repaired, or simply replace it with an ETA 2892 or Sellita SW300 that I can buy in several places for two or three hundred dollars, and I can do it myself on my kitchen table with a small collection of inexpensive tools.


----------



## MX793

When are these going to be available? The press releases indicated available in stores now, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Not available direct from Longines online yet either.


----------



## Jonathan Doyle

cleger said:


> I might have written that the Longines movement is better _for my purposes_. I'm neither a jeweler nor a repairman, and my opinion is subjective, but based on years' of experience with these movements.
> 
> The Rolex movements are marvellous -- don't listen to the haters. I've owned three with the 3nnn-series movements, and all of them ran within COSC specs. The one I kept the longest, the Explorer, gained a second a day for the dozen-or-so years I owned it, and I never once had it serviced. No one ever made a better watch, at any price.
> 
> The problem with Rolex movements is two-fold. First, the watches they come in cost over $3000 dollars when I bought my first one nearly 30 years ago, and cost three times that today, if you can find one. Second, Rolex will not sell parts (here in North America, at least,) so in the event you need any, you can either install aftermarket parts, or send the watch back to Rolex who will oil it for $750, while installing and charging you for any parts they deem necessary, like a $2000 steel bracelet if it were first shipped with one but you sent it back to them on a strap. At least that's what I've heard.
> 
> I've owned two Omegas with the 8nnn-series "co-axial" movement. The first was not particularly accurate, and the second began stopping for no reason a year after I bought it. (All of these were bought new, by the way.) The other problem with them is that they are thick. Both my Omegas were in the neighborhood of 13mm tall, which is outrageous for a 3-hand auto with date and a 150M depth rating.
> 
> So to me, Omega sells nicely machine-finished, very thick, inaccurate, and unreliable movements, that come in great big fat watches that cost half as much as a Rolex, which is too much for a ****ty watch. I'd rather buy a Seiko automatic, and I will _never_ buy another Seiko automatic.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have owned several watches with 2892s in them. They've all run beautifully. To me, the 2892 is as good as (and the same size as) the Zenith 6xx "Elite" (which I have also owned) and whatever it is that JLC puts in their "Master" series (which I have never owned.) The 2892 can be adjusted to within chronometer spec, and the version that Longines puts in the "Spirit" is a chronometer out-of-the-box, with a silicon hairspring and all the other refinements that we read about here and there. It's as good as or better (with the exception of Rolex) than the movements that come in the aforesaid watches costing several times more, and about as good as a mass-produced movement of this type can be made, I would say.
> 
> And just look at what a nice watch they put it in:
> View attachment 16491034
> 
> 
> But best of all, if for some reason the "L888" movement were to fail entirely, I could either have it repaired, or simply replace it with an ETA 2892 or Sellita SW300 that I can buy in several places for two or three hundred dollars, and I can do it myself on my kitchen table with a small collection of inexpensive tools.


Hi and thank you for your detailed reply. I agree the points you make about the Longines being reasonably thin and about the service economics of the L888 and presumably pretty much any ETA 2892 compared with a Rolex movement. I had read elsewhere that Rolex are expensive for servicing and I can well believe it. Someone wrote that they seem almost to forget that the watch does not still belong to them, which I guess is what you meant about the bracelet even though the owner preferred to put the watch on a strap. That aside, much as I like the look of the new 36mm Explorer 1, and in versions really, I don't think I'd ever be able to justify the cost, so it's unlikely to be something I need to address. The accuracy you found you had with yours though, and over such a long period, is astonishing. When I started down this road, in 2018 with my Hamilton KFA, I was very pleased with it's +1s/day accuracy. It's due for a service now and runs these days quite slow (maybe -15s/day to -25s/day) but I'm sure a service will rectify that and I'll certainly keep it as a second watch, if only so I have something to wear when any future Longines I may have is in a for a service. For what they are and where they sit on the hierarchy of heritage and quite modest pricing, I like the Hamilton Khaki autos very much. Thin on the wrist too.

After reading your original post, I found a good explanation/history of the ETA 2892/A2 movements (and the 2824 movements) on the ChronoTales blog on CreationWatches.com, which I've found interesting to read. I doubt I'll ever do any work on a watch movement myself but it's interesting all the same finding out a little more about the movements in the watches I like. It's all part the allure of fine watches for me I think. I'm inspired to read more about them, now that I've started. I suspect that aspect will get worse and worse ...

Another thing I very much like about Longines as a brand, is the 'Collectors' Corner' section on their site. I know there are plenty of other places to buy a vintage Longines, but I like the fact that the brand itself is interesting in pushing its own heritage in that way. That sheer longevity, shared I know with many of the the watch brands I read about, adds a further layer of interest for me. I can never quite tell whether I'm just more interested in brands with a long history, or whether the marketing just works on me like it should ...

But, something that feels important to me – I think Longines is quite _understated_ in its Spirit design. I like that. It's less obvious somehow to want one than to want a Rolex I guess and that aspect appeals to me (although the Explorer 1 is also understated to be fair). And at the price of around 1/3 that of the Explorer 1's RRP (let alone the market cost of finding/buying an Explorer), the Longines Spirit is also something I can aspire to affording one day too, which helps of course. 

Thank you once again for taking the time to share your experience of these watches – I appreciate it very much.
Best regards, Jonathan


----------



## NC_Hager626

Here is an interesting Monochrome review on the 37mm Spirit. One thing I found interesting in the article is that the Spirit may not be an homage to one of Longines' past models, but a _tribute_ to the brand’s past that has been designed from scratch as a new collection.








Review - Longines Spirit 37mm Unisex Black Dial (Specs & Price)


The mid-size version of Longines' pilots watch hits the sweet spot. We review the ultra-versatile black dial Longines Spirit 37mm.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## hgercek

.


----------



## hgercek

NC_Hager626 said:


> Here is an interesting Monochrome review on the 37mm Spirit. One thing I found interesting in the article is that the Spirit may not be an homage to one of Longines' past models, but a _tribute_ to the brand’s past that has been designed from scratch as a new collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review - Longines Spirit 37mm Unisex Black Dial (Specs & Price)
> 
> 
> The mid-size version of Longines' pilots watch hits the sweet spot. We review the ultra-versatile black dial Longines Spirit 37mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com


It says the folding clasp has no microadjustment. Either the reviewer has no idea what he is talking about or he just means there is no toolless microadjustment.


----------



## MX793

hgercek said:


> It says the folding clasp has no microadjustment. Either the reviewer has no idea what he is talking about or he just means there is no toolless microadjustment.


Or there aren't any micro adjust holes, per one of the photos that we all thought was a render.

If true, that's a total fail on Longines' part.


----------



## hgercek

MX793 said:


> Or there aren't any micro adjust holes, per one of the photos that we all thought was a render.
> 
> If true, that's a total fail on Longines' part.


Maybe they will later come up with a prestige version with microadjustment and charge +$500 for that. 😄


----------



## notthewatchguy

Shiny-Lights said:


> wow thats crazy! I wonder how much discount can one get from AD?


I just ordered one from my local AD at 30% off. I also got my titanium bigeye from them a few weeks ago at 30% off.


----------



## mathu

MX793 said:


> Or there aren't any micro adjust holes, per one of the photos that we all thought was a render.
> 
> If true, that's a total fail on Longines' part.











Longines (ลองจินส์) เผยโฉมนาฬิการุ่นใหม่ประจำปี 2022


Longines (ลองจินส์) จัดงาน “Longines Press Meeting Novelties 2022” (ลองจินส์ เพรส มีตติ้ง โนเวลตีส์ 2022) เปิดตัวนาฬิการุ่นใหม่ประจำปี 2022 อย่างเป็นทางการครั้งแรกในเมืองไทย




www.sanook.com





There is a microadjustment:


----------



## hertz11

Finally! I've being waiting for a dressy looking sport watch in a normal human size for so long. DJ for real people. And a date window in the right spot. Breitling Chronomat came close also. 

Sourced 10 year old Oris classic which is almost perfect aside for just 50m water resistance. 

This Longines hits all the right spots. Size, WR rating, screw-in crown, lume, domed crystal, wider than 18mm bracelet will create wrist presence for men. I'm in line for champagne dial one now.


----------



## Eyeshield25

notthewatchguy said:


> I just ordered one from my local AD at 30% off. I also got my titanium bigeye from them a few weeks ago at 30% off.


What AD may I ask?


----------



## simplify

Really like the size of this for small wrists - fingers crossed next year they make the no-date titanium version in 37mm!


----------



## andrea__81

mathu said:


> Longines (ลองจินส์) เผยโฉมนาฬิการุ่นใหม่ประจำปี 2022
> 
> 
> Longines (ลองจินส์) จัดงาน “Longines Press Meeting Novelties 2022” (ลองจินส์ เพรส มีตติ้ง โนเวลตีส์ 2022) เปิดตัวนาฬิการุ่นใหม่ประจำปี 2022 อย่างเป็นทางการครั้งแรกในเมืองไทย
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sanook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a microadjustment:
> 
> View attachment 16507477


Can see the holes. Nice investigative work 
My guess is that the reviewer (that has the strap version) also saw the hole-less render and took it for real.


----------



## Kirkawall

Jonathan Doyle said:


> Hi Cleger,
> I read your post and wanted to ask a quick question please. I am new to appreciating mechanical watches and have been reading a little about the movement on which the Spirit's calibre is based. I don't have any other Longines at present (or Rolex or Omega for that matter) – just a single Hamilton Khaki Field auto in fact, with its H10 movement, based of course on the ETA 2824. But, I realise from reading that the higher grade ETA 2892-A2 based movement used in the Spirit is a step up (plus being a chronometer grade) and probably just about affordable for me. I would be very interested to know more about your insight that this movement beats those in the new Explorer 36mm and the Omega you mentioned. It didn't take me long after deciding I liked watches to start marvelling at their movements and from my beginners' standpoint it's sometime difficult to cut through the marketing hype and find out what the qualities of good movements actually are in practice. Hope you don't mind me asking. Any information you have time to share would much appreciated. Very best, Jonathan


I'm a big Longines fan, and own a few watches with their higher-grade movements, including the Sector X COSC with its silicon upgrades,, and it is absolutely superb in terms of timekeeping stability and accuracy. They are references at their price. 

I would not describe it as superior to the Omega 8800/8900 or the Rolex 3230. 

Excellent, well-made and sturdy movement with fine accuracy, yes. But of the three I'd take the 8800/8900 pretty much every time without blinking.


----------



## mathu

He says between the lines that they don't care what we say about L2L. I suspect that in APAC (which is the major market for Longines) the bigger watch = the better watch.


----------



## chesterworks

Was in the market for a BB36 but I'll probably at least try on the Spirit 37 when I hit the AD.


----------



## hgercek

Spirit GMT comes with a very nice Deployant clasp on the leather strap models. I think the 37mm models come with a tacky pin buckle


----------



## andrea__81

mathu said:


> He says between the lines that they don't care what we say about L2L. I suspect that in APAC (which is the major market for Longines) the bigger watch = the better watch.


buckle adjustment holes in all their glory.


----------



## CoachRockne

In that same video Teddy states the Lug to Lug is 44.9 which matches what many of us were estimating based on measuring the initial renderings...and his measurement differs from the initial Fratello article that said lugs are 47mm long. Good image to show how it wears on his 6.5" wrist--lugs do not look overly long here at all (which is good news!)


----------



## davek35

I tried on a 40mm with bracelet today, again. Just too long in the lugs for my taste. If I do go for a Spirit it will definitely be a 37mm.


----------



## CoachRockne

davek35 said:


> I tried on a 40mm with bracelet today, again. Just too long in the lugs for my taste. If I do go for a Spirit it will definitely be a 37mm.


Setting lug length aside, what was your impression of the build quality, overall feel, and value for the money of the Spirit after having tried it on?


----------



## davek35

CoachRockne said:


> ...your impression of the build quality, overall feel, and value for the money of the Spirit after having tried it on?


It's a very nice watch. Good weight/substantial, nice finish.. I was pretty much sold on it, and then I unwound the crown... The winding action was solid like my Tudor BB58(s). I was very happy to feel that feel in these watches. I would say it's worth the price if it's what your after.

The only thing I don't like is the sales people at the only AD in my city. I haven't met one yet, there, that can talk watches, except for prices. 

For some reason, the 37mm's price (black with bracelet) is more than the 40 and 42mm versions, per website. (?) 37=$2400, 40 and 42=$2150 and $2250.


----------



## MX793

davek35 said:


> For some reason, the 37mm's price (black with bracelet) is more than the 40 and 42mm versions, per website. (?) 37=$2400, 40 and 42=$2150 and $2250.


My guess is there's a price increase pending and they haven't updated the prices on the older models yet on their page.


----------



## RIVI1969

I was saving for a new 38mm Oris Cervo Volante, but the 37mm Spirit looks amazing and they both have similar price. The champagne dial would be my pick.

I called the local Longines AD and they told me it might take a few months before it appears in stores here in Mexico, so I have time to decide.


----------



## J4ynos

davek35 said:


> For some reason, the 37mm's price (black with bracelet) is more than the 40 and 42mm versions, per website. (?) 37=$2400, 40 and 42=$2150 and $2250.


That is because the 40 and 42 had the old bracelet with a butterfly clasp, no microadjust clasp and also no easy exchange button on the underside to quickly take it off. The bracelet with these features was only sold with the prestige edition for hundreds of dollars more (but also including the leather and nato strap).

Now it seems they decided to give out the "better" bracelet with the 37mm. That's as far as I see it the reason for the higher price.


----------



## andrea__81

J4ynos said:


> That is because the 40 and 42 had the old bracelet with a butterfly clasp, no microadjust clasp and also no easy exchange button on the underside to quickly take it off. The bracelet with these features was only sold with the prestige edition for hundreds of dollars more (but also including the leather and nato strap).
> 
> Now it seems they decided to give out the "better" bracelet with the 37mm. That's as far as I see it the reason for the higher price.


I think they went the same route with the titanium before the 37mm - no prestige version and the "good" bracelet on the standard one (or strap as alternative). It's harder in that case to make price comparisons given that it's more expensive because of titanium. But it feels like the better strategy to me.


----------



## jk24

Does anyone know if the new bracelet uses screws for the links or pin and collar?


----------



## MX793

Anyone heard when these will be hitting stores or be available to purchase online? I see the recently announced GMT models are available now, but the 37s are still "Notify me when available".


----------



## notthewatchguy

I will receive mine (blue) in two weeks and I will probably sell it at a discount. Pm me if you are interested in taking it. 


MX793 said:


> Anyone heard when these will be hitting stores or be available to purchase online? I see the recently announced GMT models are available now, but the 37s are still "Notify me when available".


----------



## MX793

notthewatchguy said:


> I will receive mine (blue) in two weeks and I will probably sell it at a discount. Pm me if you are interested in taking it.


What's your return policy?


----------



## notthewatchguy

MX793 said:


> What's your return policy?


It was a special order so I can only return for store credit. So I would rather take it and sell it. I got it at a good discount and think I can sell at the price I paid with easily.


----------



## MX793

notthewatchguy said:


> It was a special order so I can only return for store credit. So I would rather take it and sell it. I got it at a good discount and think I can sell at the price I paid with easily.


My point was that I want to see one before committing to keep it. Which means checking one at the nearest AD or buying one sight unseen online from someplace I can return it if it doesn't resonate with me.


----------



## notthewatchguy

MX793 said:


> My point was that I want to see one before committing to keep it. Which means checking one at the nearest AD or buying one sight unseen online from someplace I can return it if it doesn't resonate with me.


Gotcha. Unfortunately I'm not a seasonal seller or AD so I cannot accept return. I'm happy to send you hands-on videos from multiple angles or do a video chat though.


----------



## RIVI1969

MX793 said:


> Anyone heard when these will be hitting stores or be available to purchase online? I see the recently announced GMT models are available now, but the 37s are still "Notify me when available".


My local AD literally learned about the 37mm existence because I send them a screenshot from the Longines website asking about it 😂😂😂 they say they have to call Longines headquarters to know them, but they say could be months.


----------



## davek35

RIVI1969 said:


> My local AD literally learned about the 37mm existence because I send them a screenshot from the Longines website asking about it 😂😂😂 they say they have to call Longines headquarters to know them, but they say could be months.


That was pretty much my experience when I inquired. The sales people had to look it up online to see what I was talking about. They gave me a generic statement that it could take months to get.

Like I said before, it appeared the only thing they knew how to do was take your money. If I buy from a dealer, it won't be from my local AD.... if at all because of this AD's attitude.


----------



## onij

When is this supposed nto be available in US?


----------



## kyle1234c

Anyone got their hands on one yet?


----------



## RIVI1969

davek35 said:


> That was pretty much my experience when I inquired. The sales people had to look it up online to see what I was talking about. They gave me a generic statement that it could take months to get.
> 
> Like I said before, it appeared the only thing they knew how to do was take your money. If I buy from a dealer, it won't be from my local AD.... if at all because of this AD's attitude.


Since there was absolutely zero interest from the local Longines AD in finding out about their own watch or doing business of any kind (they didn't call me back, not offered me another model, etc) I went to the Rolex AD and got myself a 36mm Tudor 1926 that they had in stock ready to go, love it.


----------



## hgercek

I think this one will be a ghost model existing only on the Longines catalogue  I already ordered a used quartz Aqua Terra instead.


----------



## MX793

Saw a post from a jeweler on IG that indicated these would be available around May timeframe (?).

Wish that companies would provide an estimated release time frame when they announce new models. It doesn't need to be an exact date, but at least provide a month or quarter.


----------



## MX793

davek35 said:


> That was pretty much my experience when I inquired. The sales people had to look it up online to see what I was talking about. They gave me a generic statement that it could take months to get.
> 
> Like I said before, it appeared the only thing they knew how to do was take your money. If I buy from a dealer, it won't be from my local AD.... if at all because of this AD's attitude.


I assume this was a jeweler that sold watches, possibly multiple brands?

You'd be surprised how out of touch retailers and dealers are on the latest and greatest products. Even car dealers, which are far more closely affiliated with their product than the typical jeweler selling watches. 

A number of years ago, I remember stopping by a local car dealership a few weeks after an anticipated new model had been revealed to see about ordering/reserving one and they had no clue what I was talking about. Order books weren't set up yet and they didn't know when that would happen exactly. They told me to come back in a month or two. And car dealerships get training packages for their sales staff so they can be familiar with all of the options packages and features and pricing structure (which I don't think watch retailers get).


----------



## Mr.Timepiece

jk24 said:


> This is great news! I love the design but the 40mm L2L is at the top end of what I prefer, so this should be perfect


Same here My Rolex OP is 36 mm and always wanted something slightly bigger - this may be getting a place in my watchbox!


----------



## davek35

MX793 said:


> I assume this was a jeweler that sold watches, possibly multiple brands?
> 
> You'd be surprised how out of touch retailers and dealers are on the latest and greatest products.


Yes. It seems the focus is on diamonds.
They sell, but rarely walk around the watches... Longines, Tissot, Bremont, Omega, TH, Hamilton, etc.


----------



## atxzizou

kyle1234c said:


> Anyone got their hands on one yet?


I’m also curious about this. Official Longines boutique in NYC has no idea when they’ll come in. They did have the Zulu time days before the launch so I’m surprised they still haven’t received the 37mm.


----------



## andrea__81

I used the "notify me when available" form on the Longines website, received in a few days a response that they would be available for sale on the site "within end of April". An Italian AD also posted on Instagram that they will be available at the end of the month. I suppose you guys in the US won't be that far off.


----------



## MX793

atxzizou said:


> I’m also curious about this. Official Longines boutique in NYC has no idea when they’ll come in. They did have the Zulu time days before the launch so I’m surprised they still haven’t received the 37mm.


Zulu Time was available online basically the day they announced it. My guess is they felt that one would have the highest demand so they made sure it would be immediately available. Let's face it, smaller watches aren't super popular with most watchbuyers and by marketing it as a ladies' watch, they also likely significantly reduced their potential audience.


----------



## alt-cave

Excited to see this piece in person. Longines on a bit of a hot streak right now IMO


----------



## dgaddis

What does the clasp look like on these? Is it a fold over or a butterfly?


----------



## K42

dgaddis said:


> What does the clasp look like on these? Is it a fold over or a butterfly?


Post #81 shows the clasp. It's not a butterfly.


----------



## NC_Hager626

andrea__81 said:


> I used the "notify me when available" form on the Longines website, received in a few days a response that they would be available for sale on the site "within end of April". An Italian AD also posted on Instagram that they will be available at the end of the month. I suppose you guys in the US won't be that far off.


Makes me wonder if the watch is being marketed to be available in North America in time for Mother's day, which is the 8th of May this year.


----------



## MX793

andrea__81 said:


> I used the "notify me when available" form on the Longines website, received in a few days a response that they would be available for sale on the site "within end of April". An Italian AD also posted on Instagram that they will be available at the end of the month. I suppose you guys in the US won't be that far off.


Last weekday of April. Not sure about other markets, but the US site still has it as "notify me". End of May maybe? End of April 2023?


----------



## andrea__81

MX793 said:


> Last weekday of April. Not sure about other markets, but the US site still has it as "notify me". End of May maybe? End of April 2023?


I was going to answer "Still "notify me" here as well", but! Checked the website, and here they are. Looks like they're in stock in EU (or Italy at least).


----------



## CoachRockne

These do now appear to be shipping in EU. Hopefully very soon in USA too...

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/uej8aq


----------



## frigaliment

CoachRockne said:


> These do now appear to be shipping in EU. Hopefully very soon in USA too...
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/uej8aq


good to see these on the wrist, thanks for sharing this!


----------



## RIVI1969

I would love to have one with champagne dial. But still undecided between the Longines and a blue Oris Cervo Volante which also looks fantastic!


----------



## ltmx

Hmm, Mother's Day is coming up and I would definitely have to borrow this one on occasion.


----------



## bradreiter

Salivating for that silver dial 🤤


----------



## MX793

Any word yet on when we can expect these in the US?


----------



## J4ynos

Here in the biggest German watch community you will find someone who's posting pictures of his just received Spirit 37mm with the Champagne dial:








Neue Uhr: Longines Spirit (37 mm)


Die Uhr ist wirklich bestellbar. Ein bisschen peinlich finde ich, dass sich zumindest bei der schwarzen ein Produktfoto der größeren Variante eingeschmuggelt hat: Longines Spirit Wie kommst Du darauf? Auch Dein Link zeigt auf die 37mm-Variante...




uhrforum.de


----------



## bradreiter

J4ynos said:


> Here in the biggest German watch community you will find someone who's posting pictures of his just received Spirit 37mm with the Champagne dial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neue Uhr: Longines Spirit (37 mm)
> 
> 
> Die Uhr ist wirklich bestellbar. Ein bisschen peinlich finde ich, dass sich zumindest bei der schwarzen ein Produktfoto der größeren Variante eingeschmuggelt hat: Longines Spirit Wie kommst Du darauf? Auch Dein Link zeigt auf die 37mm-Variante...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhrforum.de


I’m sold. That is gorgeous.


----------



## dgaddis

I really want someone to put some calipers on them measure the lug to lug. Scaling the image, knowing the lug width is 19mm, I get a lug to lug right at 45mm. But that isn’t a 100% full proof method. But I hope it is 45mm!


----------



## J4ynos

dgaddis said:


> I really want someone to put some calipers on them measure the lug to lug. Scaling the image, knowing the lug width is 19mm, I get a lug to lug right at 45mm. But that isn’t a 100% full proof method. But I hope it is 45mm!


The guy in the German board also answered my question on that, it really is 45mm. 😉


----------



## Jesper1985

RIVI1969 said:


> I would love to have one with champagne dial. But still undecided between the Longines and a blue Oris Cervo Volante which also looks fantastic!


I have tried both on. You do get a lot more with the Longines between this two. The bracelet on the spiritis really high quality. The movement also have better specs in the Longines.
But the blue Volante looks really sharp, and strap is actually really nice


----------



## dgaddis

J4ynos said:


> The guy in the German board also answered my question on that, it really is 45mm. 😉


Welp, that seals the deal. I’m taking the PE (Professional Engineer) exam later this year, and if I pass, the black dial Spirit is going to be my celebration watch.


----------



## K42

Spotted the new 37mm in Paris. Blue dial was a non working demo. I picked up the black dial bracelet version. I was really short on time and the bracelet was sized incorrectly, so not wearing it at the moment. Bracelet is nice but on the lighter side. Won’t have further input until I get it resized when I get home from this trip next week.


----------



## MX793

Jealous. These still aren't available in America. If not available by June, I will likely pursue something else.


----------



## Shallowguy

I went to a local watch shop this morning to inquire about the 37mm. They said that they expect to get them in July. I did take a look at the 40mm. version (with a blue dial). Frankly, I was a bit underwhelmed, mainly for two reasons. First, as people have said, the lugs are long. I think that the long lugs make the watch look out of proportion. I will wait to see how the 37mm. looks. Secondly, the dial (of the blue one that I looked at) does not pop as much as I saw in photos on review sites. The shade of blue that Longines use is also too dark for my liking. The fit and finish are decent, though.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

This 37mm is probably going to be my next watch. I had my eye on a Tudor BB36 but this seems to kill it in every way possible and is much cheaper. I might try on the Zulu, as I’d like a GMT but I’m wanting a smaller watch.

I’m so happy they got the lugs back in proportion on the 37mm and Zulu compared to the 40mm and 42mm.

Can someone confirm the type of clasp on the 37mm bracelet? I’m really hoping it’s not a butterfly as I despise them. does Anyone have a photo of the clasp?


----------



## dgaddis

SlCKB0Y said:


> This 37mm is probably going to be my next watch. I had my eye on a Tudor BB36 but this seems to kill it in every way possible and is much cheaper. I might try on the Zulu, as I’d like a GMT but I’m wanting a smaller watch.
> 
> I’m so happy they got the lugs back in proportion on the 37mm and Zulu compared to the 40mm and 42mm.
> 
> Can someone confirm the type of clasp on the 37mm bracelet? I’m really hoping it’s not a butterfly as I despise them. does Anyone have a photo of the clasp?


there’s one earlier in the thread, it’s not butterfly.

Also FYI someone in the Christopher Ward FB group who lives in the UK picked one up and discovered it has a push pull crown, not a screw down crown like the larger sizes.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

dgaddis said:


> and discovered it has a push pull crown, not a screw down crown like the larger sizes.


The push/pull doesn’t bother me - plenty of watches can achieve 100m of WR without a screw down crown and they over engineer these watches and test them past their claimed WR (say to 125m or 150m).

This is pretty much the perfect GADA watch for me and just makes the Tudor BB36 I was considering look over priced and under specced. Tudor seems be almost be getting a “Rolex effect” over the last year, so even the grey and used market is not that much cheaper than full retail (and above retail for some models).

If only the Zulu time had been 40mm with female (inverted) endlinks that would have pretty much been my ideal, so I’ve got to check how the 42mm Zulu time with protruding endlinks feels vs. the 37mm.

Either way, I’ll definitely wait until demand settles down and production gets up as I’ll buy one off Chrono24


----------



## MX793

dgaddis said:


> there’s one earlier in the thread, it’s not butterfly.
> 
> Also FYI someone in the Christopher Ward FB group who lives in the UK picked one up and discovered it has a push pull crown, not a screw down crown like the larger sizes.


Guess the Longines site is wrong, then. It says screw-down crown in the specs. Maybe @K42 can confirm?


----------



## SlCKB0Y

NC_Hager626 said:


> It is a nice looking pilot watch for the female gender.





NC_Hager626 said:


> Since the watch is marketed for the female gender, it is always possible the crown is designed with a woman's touch in mind.


Are you being facetious or do you actually have a weird hangup about watch sizes and gender?


----------



## NC_Hager626

SlCKB0Y said:


> Are you being facetious or do you actually have a weird hangup about what sizes and gender?


Huh, I must have hit a nerve.


----------



## dparsons81

I can confirm as the owner of the Spirit 37mm Champagne dial (which is incredibly good) that the Spirit 37mm collection is a push/pull crown, not screw down crown as suggested by Longines. I called them to ask that they amend their information as all AD'S and various review sites have incorrect information. Also to add that the L2L is 45mm. Be mindful of the very small clasp, it does make it difficult to put over your hand. Could do with being a bit longer, that said it does have an upside in that in wears more comfortable with the shorter length clasp.


----------



## kyle1234c

dparsons81 said:


> I can confirm as the owner of the Spirit 37mm Champagne dial (which is incredibly good) that the Spirit 37mm collection is a push/pull crown, not screw down crown as suggested by Longines. I called them to ask that they amend their information as all AD'S and various review sites have incorrect information. Also to add that the L2L is 45mm. Be mindful of the very small clasp, it does make it difficult to put over your hand. Could do with being a bit longer, that said it does have an upside in that in wears more comfortable with the shorter length clasp.


Would love to see some piccies


----------



## Hosea

dparsons81 said:


> I can confirm as the owner of the Spirit 37mm Champagne dial (which is incredibly good) that the Spirit 37mm collection is a push/pull crown, not screw down crown as suggested by Longines. I called them to ask that they amend their information as all AD'S and various review sites have incorrect information. Also to add that the L2L is 45mm. Be mindful of the very small clasp, it does make it difficult to put over your hand. Could do with being a bit longer, that said it does have an upside in that in wears more comfortable with the shorter length clasp.


Thank you for the confirmation of non screwed down crown. It makes my decision easier. The screwed down crown is a deal breaker for me fo r a GADA watch. I know lots of watches can achieve 100 mtr WR with push pull crown, but i just want to have peace of mind when i use the watch while swimming etc.

Now i can remove Spirit 37 from my wish list.


----------



## K42

MX793 said:


> Guess the Longines site is wrong, then. It says screw-down crown in the specs. Maybe @K42 can confirm?


Correct, no screw down crown. I was kinda disappointed, but it’s not a deal breaker for me. I’m still in travel mode right now. I should have some pics and feedback up in the next day or 2.


----------



## dparsons81

Hosea said:


> Thank you for the confirmation of non screwed down crown. It makes my decision easier. The screwed down crown is a deal breaker for me fo r a GADA watch. I know lots of watches can achieve 100 mtr WR with push pull crown, but i just want to have peace of mind when i use the watch while swimming etc.
> 
> Now i can remove Spirit 37 from my wish list.


Blimey. I wouldn't remove a watch from the collection just as it hasn't got a screw down crown, it's still fine for swimming. As someone who works on watches I know this doesn't matter if it isn't a screw down crown to aid the appropriate WR. Plus the fact the watch is an absolute winner. At this price it's a superb watch, when considering all the finishing, plus the COSC status.


----------



## dparsons81

kyle1234c said:


> Would love to see some piccies


----------



## Hosea

dparsons81 said:


> Blimey. I wouldn't remove a watch from the collection just as it hasn't got a screw down crown, it's still fine for swimming. As someone who works on watches I know this doesn't matter if it isn't a screw down crown to aid the appropriate WR. Plus the fact the watch is an absolute winner. At this price it's a superb watch, when considering all the finishing, plus the COSC status.


 I know . Thanks for the opinion. The watch is superb, the size is perfect. The dial (matte black) has strong legibility. It is strange that Longines does not put screwed down crown, given the 40 and 42 mm have it.


----------



## dparsons81

One thing that has to be said is that the clasp is so short, so although comfortable when on wrist it is so difficult to get it over the hand. I have fairly small hands too. Very strange design. Torn skin already!


Hosea said:


> I know . Thanks for the opinion. The watch is superb, the size is perfect. The dial (matte black) has strong legibility. It is strange that Longines does not put screwed down crown, given the 40 and 42 mm have it.


I know it is odd, obviously more so as Longines suggest it has a screw down crown. It isn't a deal breaker for me personally, but can be for some. My main issue is the very short clasp. The clasp is small and so is the deployant as both are well short, so even with my small wrist at 6.25" and not particularly large hands it just struggles to get over the hand to fit, even when you have the perfect size on wrist. Ended up tearing some skin, so not ideal.


----------



## dparsons81

K42 said:


> Correct, no screw down crown. I was kinda disappointed, but it’s not a deal breaker for me. I’m still in travel mode right now. I should have some pics and feedback up in the next day or 2.


Which dial did you go for? I love the Champagne dial. The push/pull crown doesn't worry me, it was more so that the info from Longines was incorrect. The only gripe I have is that the clasp is so small that it makes it so difficult to get over the hand without tearing any skin off. It is all pretty sharp the finishing of the clasp, links etc so that doesn't help. I guess if it was a smoother finish then it would be just about ok.


----------



## kyle1234c

dparsons81 said:


> View attachment 16633692
> View attachment 16633693


Thanks, this looks really classy. That sunburst looks very rich and I think this is the nicest version. Interesting what you say about the clasp. I have a 6.5" wrist but at 6'2 so the issue of getting it over my hand could be troublesome (skinny but large hands!). I really don't know whether to continue waiting for a Rolex OP or save several thousand and get this. The push pull crown doesn't bother me at all. Do let me know if you got a particularly special deal anywhere....


----------



## dparsons81

kyle1234c said:


> Thanks, this looks really classy. That sunburst looks very rich and I think this is the nicest version. Interesting what you say about the clasp. I have a 6.5" wrist but at 6'2 so the issue of getting it over my hand could be troublesome (skinny but large hands!). I really don't know whether to continue waiting for a Rolex OP or save several thousand and get this. The push pull crown doesn't bother me at all. Do let me know if you got a particularly special deal anywhere....


Yes the clasp is rather annoying. Find it odd why it would be so short. Has to be the smallest I have come across anyway! I can see some issues for many regarding this, other than that it really is fantastic. The dial is unreal, love it! I bought mine from First Class Watches in a deal. I got about 20% off.


----------



## dparsons81

kyle1234c said:


> Thanks, this looks really classy. That sunburst looks very rich and I think this is the nicest version. Interesting what you say about the clasp. I have a 6.5" wrist but at 6'2 so the issue of getting it over my hand could be troublesome (skinny but large hands!). I really don't know whether to continue waiting for a Rolex OP or save several thousand and get this. The push pull crown doesn't bother me at all. Do let me know if you got a particularly special deal anywhere....


----------



## jmnav

dparsons81 said:


> Be mindful of the very small clasp, it does make it difficult to put over your hand. Could do with being a bit longer, that said it does have an upside in that in wears more comfortable with the shorter length clasp.


Quite curious on a 2000-plus watch, given Swatch group solved that problem like decades ago using a sliding hinge: short (and in fact very comfortable) when closed, long enough when opened.









*PS:* but then, look what "fashionism" does to us. The Mk40's clasp from the nineties is thin, purposefully and high quality while this new one is stupidly thick just because some people percive the old one as "flimsy and cheap, unproper of a watch this price". Luckily the "larger-better" fashion seems to be fading away or, at least, allowing space for more proper sizes; let's see how much it takes for common sense to reach back on clasps too.


----------



## dparsons81

jmnav said:


> Quite curious on a 2000-plus watch, given Swatch group solved that problem like decades ago using a sliding hinge: short (and in fact very comfortable) when closed, long enough when opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PS:* but then, look what "fashionism" does to us. The Mk40's clasp from the nineties is thin, purposefully and high quality while this new one is stupidly thick just because some people percive the old one as "flimsy and cheap, unproper of a watch this price". Luckily the "larger-better" fashion seems to be fading away or, at least, allowing space for more proper sizes; let's see how much it takes for common sense to reach back on clasps too.


Don't get me wrong the bracelet is very solid and nice, just really is a bit of an mistake with the clasp being so small. Can imagine when the weather is really hot it being very tricky to put on and remove. I paid around £1700, but yeah you'd expect a slightly longer clasp, especially as well given that there is 5 micro adjusts, so it certainly is a design flaw.


----------



## jmnav

dparsons81 said:


> Don't get me wrong the bracelet is very solid and nice, just really is a bit of an mistake with the clasp being so small. Can imagine when the weather is really hot it being very tricky to put on and remove. I paid around £1700, but yeah you'd expect a slightly longer clasp, especially as well given that there is 5 micro adjusts, so it certainly is a design flaw.


My point is that, unluckily, is *not* a design flaw but a design decision focusing on a different goal. Look at the Mk40's clasp: forgetting it's an integrated one, it's exactly the design a watch like this Longines would need and they have the patents (possibly free now, anyway), the tooling and the blueprints, so it would be stupidly easy for them to use it.

Why they didn't? Because it's in vogue that clasps need to be thick to look "high quality". But once you make them thick, the only solution to make them barely usable is for the two parts of the hinge to enter one into the other when folded and, if so, it could be difficult to make one of them sliding while being tough enough. So it was a thought out decision: "do we honor ergonomics or fashionism?" Now you know the answer.

Maybe if this size and/or model is a success and people are critical enough with the clasp, they'll rethink in the future, but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting.


----------



## dparsons81

jmnav said:


> My point is that, unluckily, is *not* a design flaw but a design decision focusing on a different goal. Look at the Mk40's clasp: forgetting it's an integrated one, it's exactly the design a watch like this Longines would need and they have the patents (possibly free now, anyway), the tooling and the blueprints, so it would be stupidly easy for them to use it.
> 
> Why they didn't? Because it's in vogue that clasps need to be thick to look "high quality". But once you make them thick, the only solution to make them barely usable is for the two parts of the hinge to enter one into the other when folded and, if so, it could be difficult to make one of them sliding while being tough enough. So it was a thought out decision: "do we honor ergonomics or fashionism?" Now you know the answer.
> 
> Maybe if this size and/or model is a success and people are critical enough with the clasp, they'll rethink in the future, but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting.


Yes but this design decision leads to all kinds of issues with people not being able to fit the watch over there hand comfortably enough. I struggled to put it on this morning! All it needed was to be 0.5cm longer then it would cure all issues. Still, no denying it is a great piece.


----------



## dparsons81

dparsons81 said:


> Yes but this design decision leads to all kinds of issues with people not being able to fit the watch over there hand comfortably enough. I struggled to put it on this morning! All it needed was to be 0.5cm longer then it would cure all issues. Still, no denying it is a great piece.





jmnav said:


> Maybe if this size and/or model is a success and people are critical enough with the clasp, they'll rethink in the future, but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting.


And yes I would imagine many will highlight it as an issue, so let's see if anything happens


----------



## dgaddis

dparsons81 said:


> And yes I would imagine many will highlight it as an issue, so let's see if anything happens


Does the bracelet attach to the clasp in any odd ways? You could swap the clasp out is what I’m thinking (assuming you can find one the right width).


----------



## debicks

dparsons81 said:


> View attachment 16633692
> View attachment 16633693


Wow this champagne dial is beautiful. I think the blue would still be my favorite but this is a close second. Can't wait to see it in person. Not available at my AD yet.


----------



## dparsons81

dgaddis said:


> Does the bracelet attach to the clasp in any odd ways? You could swap the clasp out is what I’m thinking (assuming you can find one the right width).


No, one side you have it going into a designated link and the other is attached to the clasp. I don't see any way around the issue!


----------



## dparsons81

debicks said:


> Wow this champagne dial is beautiful. I think the blue would still be my favorite but this is a close second. Can't wait to see it in person. Not available at my AD yet.


Honestly I couldn't be happier with my dial choice. The Blue is usually my go too, but so glad to add this champagne sunburst dial. It pops much more than the blue one does.


----------



## dparsons81

dgaddis said:


> Does the bracelet attach to the clasp in any odd ways? You could swap the clasp out is what I’m thinking (assuming you can find one the right width).


But yes, sorry it can easily be removed and replaced with a longer clasp!


----------



## dparsons81

Just to let you know guys that I have emailed Longines about this issue, so let's see if they come back with anything?


----------



## dparsons81

Email was along these lines......

Good Afternoon,

I have recently acquired an Longines Spirit 37mm, which is really nice indeed.

I do have a query reference the really short clasp. My wrists are small at 6.25" and I have size it correctly so that it fits on the wrist, but the big issue I have is that due to the short small deployant swing arms on the clasp it means it is so difficult to put over the hand and remove from the wrist when it is eventually on the wrist. I ended up tearing some skin struggling to put it over the hand.

I don't know if this is being looked into at all, but I would imagine you may get a few requests like this for the Spirit 37mm.

I would be happy to discuss further once you have investigated it.

Kind Regards
Dan.


----------



## MX793

Could you measure the length of the opened deployant, pulled taut, from the pivot in the clasp body to the pin that attaches it to the bracelet? Assuming the micro-adjusts are on the typical 2.5mm pitch, when I take some crude measurements from the photos, it appears that the opened length may be about 70-71mm. Is that right or is it smaller?


----------



## dparsons81

MX793 said:


> Could you measure the length of the opened deployant, pulled taut, from the pivot in the clasp body to the pin that attaches it to the bracelet? Assuming the micro-adjusts are on the typical 2.5mm pitch, when I take some crude measurements from the photos, it appears that the opened length may be about 70-71mm. Is that right or is it smaller?


For purely on the opened deployant it measures 62cm, so small, very small.


----------



## MX793

dparsons81 said:


> For purely on the opened deployant it measures 62cm, so small, very small.


Wow, that is quite small. Doing some checks with a tape measure of my hand circumference and if I scrunch my hand down as small as I can, I'd need a deployant that can open by 61mm to be able to slip my hand through. This will be very borderline, possibly a deal breaker. No way to rightly check unless the bracelet is sized, either. So close, Longines... I was really excited for this one.


----------



## NC_Hager626

dparsons81 said:


> For purely on the opened deployant it measures 62cm, so small, very small.


By the sounds of it, it seems the bracelet's clasp component was designed with an average woman's handbreadth in mind. Because of the 37mm Spirit's lug width, I don't think switching out the bracelet with the Spirt's 40mm bracelet is an option. Whereas the only viable option would be sourcing a strap for the Spirit 37mm for a man, or woman, who's handbreadth is too wide to go thru the bracelet's clasp comfortably.


----------



## dparsons81

MX793 said:


> Wow, that is quite small. Doing some checks with a tape measure of my hand circumference and if I scrunch my hand down as small as I can, I'd need a deployant that can open by 61mm to be able to slip my hand through. This will be very borderline, possibly a deal breaker. No way to rightly check unless the bracelet is sized, either. So close, Longines... I was really excited for this one.


yes


MX793 said:


> Wow, that is quite small. Doing some checks with a tape measure of my hand circumference and if I scrunch my hand down as small as I can, I'd need a deployant that can open by 61mm to be able to slip my hand through. This will be very borderline, possibly a deal breaker. No way to rightly check unless the bracelet is sized, either. So close, Longines... I was really excited for this one.


Yes very small. Not a lot you can do as of course we want the right fit and then adjust as necessary on the microadjustment. Will see what Longines say about it


----------



## dparsons81

Info from Longines ref crown:

Dear Dan,

Thank you for your e-mail and feedback.

We apologise for the incorrect information and I have asked Longines HQ to confirm that the crown is not a screw-in as suggested on the website.

We have also verified this with the Longines London boutique that the 37 mm model does not have a screw-in crown like the other Spirit references.

Sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused and we hope to have this issue resolved shortly.

I am pleased you are enjoying your new Spirit reference and thank you for noting this to us and sorry again for the error.

Thanks.​


----------



## K42

dparsons81 said:


> Which dial did you go for? I love the Champagne dial. The push/pull crown doesn't worry me, it was more so that the info from Longines was incorrect. The only gripe I have is that the clasp is so small that it makes it so difficult to get over the hand without tearing any skin off. It is all pretty sharp the finishing of the clasp, links etc so that doesn't help. I guess if it was a smoother finish then it would be just about ok.


I went with the black dial on metal bracelet.


----------



## mathu

They won’t fix the clasp because it is a ladies’ watch after all…


----------



## MX793

mathu said:


> They won’t fix the clasp because it is a ladies’ watch after all…


Unless they are banking on women all wearing their watches loose, I think many ladies may have trouble slipping the bracelet over their hand.


----------



## dparsons81

K42 said:


> I went with the black dial on metal bracelet.


Nice. Hope you like the black dial and that you manage with the bracelet. I have emailed Longines about the short clasp, but not holding out much hope


----------



## dparsons81

mathu said:


> They won’t fix the clasp because it is a ladies’ watch after all…


Well that doesn't make sense as even many ladies would struggle. Besides Teddy Baldassarre and head of production at Longines say it isn't a women's watch, just like the Legend diver at 36mm.


----------



## dparsons81

MX793 said:


> Unless they are banking on women all wearing their watches loose, I think many ladies may have trouble slipping the bracelet over their hand.


Agree


----------



## dparsons81

MX793 said:


> Unless they are banking on women all wearing their watches loose, I think many ladies may have trouble slipping the bracelet over their hand.


Even going a bit loose for me is still a bit of a struggle 🤔


----------



## K42

So last week I picked up the black dial metal bracelet version while in Paris. When I handled the watch, I immediately noticed the bracelet felt thin. Not in a bad way; I just haven't had a bracelet like this. I like the way it looks with the mix of mostly brush and some hints of high polish.

The watch I bought was still wrapped in all the plastic, so I was sized using the demo model. Somehow it came back way too small as I could not even get the watch over my hand. I was short on time, so I took the watch undersized. The next few days I looked over the watch, and it looked sharp with the way the numerals, hands, logo, even the stars seemed to shine in certain light and give the watch some depth.

I finally got it resized and I am wearing it now. It measures a true 37mm wide, just under 12mm thick with the domed crystal, 44.5mm lug to lug, and 49mm if you measure from the extended center link. I'm very happy with the way the watch looks.

The legibility of the domed crystal (with the AR) is clearly better than the flat crystal on my Tudor BB36. The Longines looks and feels classy with the numerals, simple hands, and thinner bracelet (2.5mm thick). The Tudor looks and feels sporty with the diver-esque dial, and oyster style bracelet (3mm thick).

I know people make a big deal out of the 5 stars. I think it gives a good balance opposite the winged logo. At some angles, both disappear into the light. I'm indifferent to the non-screw down crown. The watch is still 100 meters WR.

I think the Longines offers a good contrast to my BB36. In some ways I like the Longines better for its case, crystal, brushed/polish finishing. The Tudor still has a better bracelet and clasp (even with the long scissor link).


----------



## dparsons81

K42 said:


> So last week I picked up the black dial metal bracelet version while in Paris. When I handled the watch, I immediately noticed the bracelet felt thin. Not in a bad way; I just haven't had a bracelet like this. I like the way it looks with the mix of mostly brush and some hints of high polish.
> 
> The watch I bought was still wrapped in all the plastic, so I was sized using the demo model. Somehow it came back way too small as I could not even get the watch over my hand. I was short on time, so I took the watch undersized. The next few days I looked over the watch, and it looked sharp with the way the numerals, hands, logo, even the stars seemed to shine in certain light and give the watch some depth.
> 
> I finally got it resized and I am wearing it now. It measures a true 37mm wide, just under 12mm thick with the domed crystal, 44.5mm lug to lug, and 49mm if you measure from the extended center link. I'm very happy with the way the watch looks.
> 
> The legibility of the domed crystal (with the AR) is clearly better than the flat crystal on my Tudor BB36. The Longines looks and feels classy with the numerals, simple hands, and thinner bracelet (2.5mm thick). The Tudor looks and feels sporty with the diver-esque dial, and oyster style bracelet (3mm thick).
> 
> I know people make a big deal out of the 5 stars. I think it gives a good balance opposite the winged logo. At some angles, both disappear into the light. I'm indifferent to the non-screw down crown. The watch is still 100 meters WR.
> 
> The think the Longines offers a good contrast to my BB36. In some ways I like the Longines better for its case, crystal, brushed/polish finishing. The Tudor still has a better bracelet and clasp (even with the long scissor link).
> View attachment 16634901
> View attachment 16634902
> View attachment 16634903
> View attachment 16634907
> View attachment 16634906
> View attachment 16634905


Great, so you managed OK it getting it over your hand to fit. It certainly is a short clasp, but thanks for sharing your thoughts. 

I agree on the crystal, it's super clear, but that is down to both the crystal domed profile and also the AR coating being on both the underside and on top. 

It absolutely is the perfect dimensions for a 37mm piece, great L2L, even if maybe better with female end links, but the end links shoot down more and aren't as flat as most.

Enjoy your Longines Spirit 37.


----------



## dparsons81

K42 said:


> So last week I picked up the black dial metal bracelet version while in Paris. When I handled the watch, I immediately noticed the bracelet felt thin. Not in a bad way; I just haven't had a bracelet like this. I like the way it looks with the mix of mostly brush and some hints of high polish.
> 
> The watch I bought was still wrapped in all the plastic, so I was sized using the demo model. Somehow it came back way too small as I could not even get the watch over my hand. I was short on time, so I took the watch undersized. The next few days I looked over the watch, and it looked sharp with the way the numerals, hands, logo, even the stars seemed to shine in certain light and give the watch some depth.
> 
> I finally got it resized and I am wearing it now. It measures a true 37mm wide, just under 12mm thick with the domed crystal, 44.5mm lug to lug, and 49mm if you measure from the extended center link. I'm very happy with the way the watch looks.
> 
> The legibility of the domed crystal (with the AR) is clearly better than the flat crystal on my Tudor BB36. The Longines looks and feels classy with the numerals, simple hands, and thinner bracelet (2.5mm thick). The Tudor looks and feels sporty with the diver-esque dial, and oyster style bracelet (3mm thick).
> 
> I know people make a big deal out of the 5 stars. I think it gives a good balance opposite the winged logo. At some angles, both disappear into the light. I'm indifferent to the non-screw down crown. The watch is still 100 meters WR.
> 
> The think the Longines offers a good contrast to my BB36. In some ways I like the Longines better for its case, crystal, brushed/polish finishing. The Tudor still has a better bracelet and clasp (even with the long scissor link).
> View attachment 16634901
> View attachment 16634902
> View attachment 16634903
> View attachment 16634907
> View attachment 16634906
> View attachment 16634905


Seems like you have more links in your bracelet so assume your wrists are 6.5 and above? Interested to hear how you are managing with getting the watch on the wrist.

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## K42

dparsons81 said:


> Seems like you have more links in your bracelet so assume your wrists are 6.5 and above? Interested to hear how you are managing with getting the watch on the wrist.
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


At first, 4 links were removed and the micro adjust was on the last hole. I could not get the watch on wrist when I was in the shop (it was very warm that day). After I got back to my room, I cooled down my hand in cold water. I barely got the watch over my hand and it was very tight on my wrist.

When I got it resized, 2 links were added (so 2 links removed from original full size) and now I'm on the 2nd to last whole. It fits easily over my hand and loosely onto my 6.5 inch wrist.

I agree that the folding scissor link portion is small, as seen in my previous pic. I plan on getting the bracelet adjusted again to move more links to one side. Right now it's an even 8 links on each side. It feels unbalanced because the clasp and folding link are different sizes. I also prefer the clasp to be closer to the 6 o'clock side. That may or may not help with the clearance over the hand.

It's interesting how different manufacturers do the clasp. On the Longines, it's a long clasp with a short folding link. On the Tudor, it's a short clasp with a long folding link. IMO, neither work well.


----------



## dparsons81

K42 said:


> At first, 4 links were removed and the micro adjust was on the last hole. I could not get the watch on wrist when I was in the shop (it was very warm that day). After I got back to my room, I cooled down my hand in cold water. I barely got the watch over my hand and it was very tight on my wrist.
> 
> When I got it resized, 2 links were added (so 2 links removed from original full size) and now I'm on the 2nd to last whole. It fits easily over my hand and loosely onto my 6.5 inch wrist.
> 
> I agree that the folding scissor link portion is small, as seen in my previous pic. I plan on getting the bracelet adjusted again to move more links to one side. Right now it's an even 8 links on each side. It feels unbalanced because the clasp and folding link are different sizes. I also prefer the clasp to be closer to the 6 o'clock side. That may or may not help with the clearance over the hand.
> 
> It's interesting how different manufacturers do the clasp. On the Longines, it's a long clasp with a short folding link. On the Tudor, it's a short clasp with a long folding link. IMO, neither work well.


I think I've removed 3 or 4 links and in an ideal world I'd love to add another link but on closest microadjust it still is loose. I've had to have it a little loose as if going for a perfect fit it's just ridiculous in getting the watch over the hand. It really is way too small this clasp, very poor from Longines I think, but no denying how good the watch is and that champagne dial is a winner!


----------



## mathu

How long is the clasp opening?



















The clasp on my GS is exactly 6.5 cm when opened. I can get it on my wrist easily but it is a snug fit in the widest part of my hand. But I guess it must be exactly the same with any other Grand Seiko as they all have identical clasp. So if the Spirit clasp is even smaller then 6.5 cm then it would be a problem but if it is 6.5 or more then this Longines is the same as Snowflake etc.

EDIT: OK I just read that it is 6.1 cm. I still don't think 4mm make a big difference. But it also explains why most people are happy with wide deployant on Black Bay 58 but those with small and round wrists find it uncomfortable. Long deployant can stick out of the side of the wrist.


----------



## MX793

mathu said:


> How long is the clasp opening?
> 
> View attachment 16635254
> 
> 
> View attachment 16635255
> 
> 
> The clasp on my GS is exactly 6.5 cm when opened. I can get it on my wrist easily but it is a snug fit in the widest part of my hand. But I guess it must be exactly the same with any other Grand Seiko as they all have identical clasp. So if the Spirit clasp is even smaller then 6.5 cm then it would be a problem but if it is 6.5 or more then this Longines is the same as Snowflake etc.


You need to measure pin to pin, so that GS is a couple of more mm than you've measured. Probably closer to 70mm.



dparsons81 said:


> For purely on the opened deployant it measures 62cm, so small, very small.


You can also see the side-by-side of the Tudor BB36 and Spirit clasp opened length and the Tudor opens way further.


----------



## dparsons81

MX793 said:


> You need to measure pin to pin, so that GS is a couple of more mm than you've measured. Probably closer to 70mm.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also see the side-by-side of the Tudor BB36 and Spirit clasp opened length and the Tudor opens way further.


Yep it measures 62mm from pin to pin, so it's way too small even for small hands. I've had to go up a notch on the micro adjustment to just about get it over my hand, but it is a bit looser than I want on wrist. I like to have it so the case stays nice and solid in the middle. It's not so bad at the moment as we are having some warm weather in the UK, but honestly this clasp could do with an increase of at least 4-5mm


----------



## dparsons81

Standard response from Longines re the bracelet clasp. I'm thinking at some point of just putting a strap on it, rather than wearing it on the bracelet! Obviously I have done adding links, adjusting etc. Even adding one more link still makes it tough to go over hand and then it is really loose on the wrist.

Good Morning Dan,

Thank you for your email, and I hope you’re well.

Regarding your query with the availability of a longer deployment clasp, unfortunately, there are no longer deployment clasps available. Have you tried readjusting the clasp, as I see there is one more slot open? Alternatively, adding another link and having the clasp re-adjusted, should create a better fit.

We require our parts to be fitted by an authorised agent, therefore it would be possible for you to visit your local Longines retailer who will assist in the order and fitting of the link on your behalf. Your closest retailer can be found here – https://www.longines.com/en-gb/retailers

Alternatively, we would kindly ask that you provide your full name, address and contact number so that we may forward appropriate pre-paid fully insured packaging for you to send your watch to our service department in order to carry out your request. We ask that you kindly allow 5-7 working days for the packaging to arrive.

I must advise we are unable to comment on costs prior to examination of the watch, however a full estimate will be drafted and sent for your approval prior to any work being carried out.

If you require any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Kindest regards,
Mark


----------



## mathu

K42 said:


> View attachment 16634901
> View attachment 16634902
> View attachment 16634903
> View attachment 16634907
> View attachment 16634906
> View attachment 16634905


Here is the clasp from 42mm Zulu GMT









I can measure it as 6.4 but it seems like it is the very same clasp as in 37mm? I can confirm that it wears exactly the same as my GS.


----------



## dparsons81

mathu said:


> Here is the clasp from 42mm Zulu GMT
> View attachment 16636470
> 
> 
> I can measure it as 6.4 but it seems like it is the very same clasp as in 37mm? I can confirm that it wears exactly the same as my GS.


Looks to be pretty much the same size as the new 37mm spirit. How did you find it fitting over the hand? Might be better as the links are probably larger per piece than the spirit 37 bracelet?


----------



## dparsons81

mathu said:


> Here is the clasp from 42mm Zulu GMT
> View attachment 16636470
> 
> 
> I can measure it as 6.4 but it seems like it is the very same clasp as in 37mm? I can confirm that it wears exactly the same as my GS.


In fact I can clearly see that the links are bigger! Makes a big difference that.


----------



## mathu

I don't think the link size matters as the only thing that makes a difference is how much the bracelet size increases with the clasp open. This one adds 6 cm to the circumference. It will be the same for any other Grand Seiko or Spirit. 

As I mentioned it is a snug fit but I have no problem wearing it, I just need to move my thumb close to the little finger and then it slides. It also helps to rotate the watch a little until you find a comfortable fit. Try with the watch head on the inside of your palm.


----------



## dparsons81

mathu said:


> I don't think the link size matters as the only thing that makes a difference is how much the bracelet size increases with the clasp open. This one adds 6 cm to the circumference. It will be the same for any other Grand Seiko or Spirit.
> 
> As I mentioned it is a snug fit but I have no problem wearing it, I just need to move my thumb close to the little finger and then it slides. It also helps to rotate the watch a little until you find a comfortable fit. Try with the watch head on the inside of your palm.


Yeah that is the way I have to put it on and off, by having the watch head to the palm. Still a struggle, but yes the opening seems to be the same size I think as your Zulu Spirit. I bet there will be many complaints raised about the short folding clasp as it is not quite, but almost that frustrating that I want to just wear it on a strap and put the bracelet away in the box.


----------



## MX793

dparsons81 said:


> Looks to be pretty much the same size as the new 37mm spirit. How did you find it fitting over the hand? Might be better as the links are probably larger per piece than the spirit 37 bracelet?


Link size shouldn't matter. It all comes down to how big your hands are relative to your wrist. The deployant needs to increase the circumference of the bracelet by an amount equal to the difference between wrist and hand. The larger your hands are relative to your wrists, the longer the deployant needs to be.

If you have a 16.5cm wrist, a 23.5cm hand, you need a deployant that opens 70mm.


----------



## dparsons81

MX793 said:


> Link size shouldn't matter. It all comes down to how big your hands are relative to your wrist. The deployant needs to increase the circumference of the bracelet by an amount equal to the difference between wrist and hand. The larger your hands are relative to your wrists, the longer the deployant needs to be.
> 
> If you have a 16.5cm wrist, a 23.5cm hand, you need a deployant that opens 70mm.


Yes I pretty much confused myself, but yes my wrists are small at 6.25" and you would be pretty correct I think of around 70mm for a deployant so it will fit better over the hand. Bearing in mind my hands are not large really. As I said I can see a few grumbles about the bracelet....I am already looking at some strap options from Delugs, maybe a nice blue and a brown strap.


----------



## dparsons81

MX793 said:


> Link size shouldn't matter. It all comes down to how big your hands are relative to your wrist. The deployant needs to increase the circumference of the bracelet by an amount equal to the difference between wrist and hand. The larger your hands are relative to your wrists, the longer the deployant needs to be.
> 
> If you have a 16.5cm wrist, a 23.5cm hand, you need a deployant that opens 70mm.


And I should be more clued up seeing as I build my own pieces (Drayton Watches on IG). I guess I have been used to many bracelets that have longer clasps.


----------



## K42

mathu said:


> Long deployant can stick out of the side of the wrist.


Agree. This is the problem with small wrists wearing fold over clasps. The long deployant on my Tudor BB36 wants to push out the bracelet on the 12 o'clock side. This is also why I like having a shorter bracelet on the 6 o'clock side, so that the fold over deployant is centered under the wrist and not the clasp.


----------



## K42

Really enjoying the slim profile.


----------



## MX793

dparsons81 said:


> Yes I pretty much confused myself, but yes my wrists are small at 6.25" and you would be pretty correct I think of around 70mm for a deployant so it will fit better over the hand. Bearing in mind my hands are not large really. As I said I can see a few grumbles about the bracelet....I am already looking at some strap options from Delugs, maybe a nice blue and a brown strap.


It's not about necessarily large hands, it's relative size. A small hand attached to a really small wrist would be a relatively large hand relative to wrist.

I have a 16.5cm wrist and 23.2cm hand. I don't wear my bracelet right at 16.5; I like to have enough space to slip my little finger between my wrist and clasp. I'd guess my bracelet is 17.8cm. I'd also want a little extra clearance around my hand, maybe 5 or 6 mm. So to slip over my hand, I'd need a bracelet that goes from 17.8 to at least 23.8 cm when opened, or 60mm.

If you have a 15.9cm (6.25") wrist and a 23 cm hand and you similarly wear your bracelet 12mm loose, you'd need a deployant that opened at least 65mm to comfortably clear your hand.


----------



## dparsons81

K42 said:


> Agree. This is the problem with small wrists wearing fold over clasps. The long deployant on my Tudor BB36 wants to push out the bracelet on the 12 o'clock side. This is also why I like having a shorter bracelet on the 6 o'clock side, so that the fold over deployant is centered under the wrist and not the clasp.


Yes but with my small wrists there is still well more room for this one to be longer and still not stick out. I know what you mean, but I would love it if this one would be more functional


----------



## dparsons81

MX793 said:


> It's not about necessarily large hands, it's relative size. A small hand attached to a really small wrist would be a relatively large hand relative to wrist.
> 
> I have a 16.5cm wrist and 23.2cm hand. I don't wear my bracelet right at 16.5; I like to have enough space to slip my little finger between my wrist and clasp. I'd guess my bracelet is 17.8cm. I'd also want a little extra clearance around my hand, maybe 5 or 6 mm. So to slip over my hand, I'd need a bracelet that goes from 17.8 to at least 23.8 cm when opened, or 60mm.
> 
> If you have a 15.9cm (6.25") wrist and a 23 cm hand and you similarly wear your bracelet 12mm loose, you'd need a deployant that opened at least 65mm to comfortably clear your hand.


Yep I can get my little finger nicely underneath too, just not looking forward to removing the watch over my hand later! Still....it is what it is.


----------



## MX793

dparsons81 said:


> Yep I can get my little finger nicely underneath too, just not looking forward to removing the watch over my hand later! Still....it is what it is.


I'm guessing the circumference of your hand is around 23.5cm?


----------



## mathu

This issue explains why so many high end watches like Aqua Terra are still designed with butterfly clasp without any microadjustment. Simply because it is the only option for both smaller clasp and comfortable clearance when opened.


----------



## dparsons81

MX793 said:


> I'm guessing the circumference of your hand is around 23.5cm?


Yes just measured and it is approx 23.5cm, maybe a tad less.


----------



## MX793

mathu said:


> This issue explains why so many high end watches like Aqua Terra are still designed with butterfly clasp without any microadjustment. Simply because it is the only option for both smaller clasp and comfortable clearance when opened.


I don't think a butterfly allows for a smaller clasp. You're still going to have a rigid bar of metal that's ~45mm long under your wrist. I think a butterfly may even need to be longer to achieve the same opened length.


----------



## mathu

That is correct but then you can have elegant clasp on the outside because the butterfly mechanism is centered:










To provide similar opening with a deployant clasp, the inside part would need to be of similar overall length but moved assymetrically to the right and hidden under much bigger external clasp. Grand Seiko has small external clasp but the clearance is as small as on the Spirit.


----------



## cleger

Has it already been mentioned that these have become available for sale on Longines' US site?


----------



## MX793

cleger said:


> Has it already been mentioned that these have become available for sale on Longines' US site?


Are they? When I click on the black dial on bracelet, the only option is "notify me when available".


----------



## cleger

MX793 said:


> Are they? When I click on the black dial on bracelet, the only option is "notify me when available".


Is that so? Did you happen to check any of the other colors?

Black is available to me. Maybe it's something you did.


----------



## MX793

cleger said:


> Is that so? Did you happen to check any of the other colors?
> 
> Black is available to me. Maybe it's something you did.
> 
> View attachment 16637822


I went to the site, browsed to the watch, clicked "shop now". No option to add to cart, just the "notify me" button. I tried the blue and that seems available.


----------



## cleger

MX793 said:


> I went to the site, browsed to the watch, clicked "shop now". No option to add to cart, just the "notify me" button. I tried the blue and that seems available.


Well, as you can see, I've got the black one in my cart.


----------



## MX793

Maybe it's an issue with their mobile site? Browsing on my phone.


----------



## MX793

What I see


----------



## dgaddis

Black dial on bracelet doesn't show as in stock with me either, but the black dial on the strap does show as in stock.


----------



## MX793

dgaddis said:


> Black dial on bracelet doesn't show as in stock with me either, but the black dial on the strap does show as in stock.


Yes, black on strap shows.

I just moved to my PC and tried and it comes up there. Must be a quirk of the mobile site.


----------



## akakovivi

K42 said:


> Really enjoying the slim profile.
> View attachment 16636748


As I saw some gear things near the crown, is it longines design for 37mm or a defect? It looks like a bit weird for me, because it is push-pull crown, isn't it?


----------



## NC_Hager626

akakovivi said:


> As I saw some gear things near the crown, is it longines design for 37mm or a defect? It looks like a bit weird for me, because* it is push-pull crown, isn't it?*


If you read the thread you will be in the know.


----------



## K42

akakovivi said:


> As I saw some gear things near the crown, is it longines design for 37mm or a defect? It looks like a bit weird for me, because it is push-pull crown, isn't it?


The gear things you see is likely a reflection of the crown on the polished chamfer.


----------



## MX793

Are the bracelets on these screws or pins?


----------



## K42

MX793 said:


> Are the bracelets on these screws or pins?


Definitely not screws; they're typical pins.


----------



## akakovivi

K42 said:


> The gear things you see is likely a reflection of the crown on the polished chamfer.


Thank you.


----------



## MX793

K42 said:


> Definitely not screws; they're typical pins.


Was pretty sure they were pins, but thought I saw a slotted screw head in a photo.


----------



## dparsons81

MX793 said:


> Was pretty sure they were pins, but thought I saw a slotted screw head in a photo.


Yes they are pins, so not pin and collar, but the tiny slots you'll see are usually on the pins on one side (they only go back in one way) and they are slotted to ensure they remain and are secure.


----------



## K42

Finally moved some links around to center the fold over scissor under my wrist. It feels more balanced now even if there are more links on one side.


----------



## dparsons81

K42 said:


> Finally moved some links around to center the fold over scissor under my wrist. It feels more balanced now even if there are more links on one side.
> View attachment 16640605


Think that is the way to go, add more on the 12 side to bring clasp over and more central, yes more links, but better on wrist.....Still doesn't make it easy especially when warm to put in on and remove, but hey already mentioned about the poor short clasp. Can't fault much else though really!


----------



## dparsons81

I decided to add one more link on bracelet side at 12, this helps on my wrist with keeping the clasp slightly more central, but also ensures the folding clasp hugs the underside of my wrist well. I've used the last microadjust for maximum tightness with the additional link. Due to warmer weather I can now get it over hand much easier now and it isn't as loose as I thought. Yes loose enough to get little finger through, but it's OK. In the winter months I'll remove a link but at least for now it's more manageable.


----------



## cleger

dparsons81 said:


> Think that is the way to go, add more on the 12 side to bring clasp over and more central, yes more links, but better on wrist.....Still doesn't make it easy especially when warm to put in on and remove, but hey already mentioned about the poor short clasp. Can't fault much else though really!


Yes. I always do this on Z-style clasps. The butterflies are OK centered (on me) but not this style.


----------



## jesper.fredson

Really unsure between the black and the blue. Will have use it as my only watch.


----------



## dparsons81

jesper.fredson said:


> Really unsure between the black and the blue. Will have use it as my only watch.


I picked the Champagne as don't have any in the collection and it's a beauty, but usually I would have gone for the blue dial, just have a few blues in the collection. Honestly, the black dial is alright, but with the sunburst I would go for the Blue.


----------



## jesper.fredson

dparsons81 said:


> I picked the Champagne as don't have any in the collection and it's a beauty, but usually I would have gone for the blue dial, just have a few blues in the collection. Honestly, the black dial is alright, but with the sunburst I would go for the Blue.


Have seen the champagne and black live. The blue isnt available anywhere yet in Norway. Have owned the blue one in the 40mm and that dial is stunning.


----------



## dparsons81

jesper.fredson said:


> Have seen the champagne and black live. The blue isnt available anywhere yet in Norway. Have owned the blue one in the 40mm and that dial is stunning.


The blue in the 37mm is much better definitely than the one in 40mm. I'd definitely choose the Blue over the black as the black is a bit bland imo.


----------



## jaycwb

I had the opportunity to try the watch today. This watch fits well on the wrist. I prefer the 40 mm version but this 37mm will for sure be the choice for those who have a smaller wrist :


----------



## dparsons81

jaycwb said:


> I had the opportunity to try the watch today. This watch fits well on the wrist. I prefer the 40 mm version but this 37mm will for sure be the choice for those who have a smaller wrist :
> 
> View attachment 16643434
> 
> 
> View attachment 16643433
> 
> 
> View attachment 16643432
> 
> 
> View attachment 16643430
> 
> 
> View attachment 16643431


Looks a perfect size on your wrist. The 40mm would be way too large and with the long L2L. Thanks for sharing for those that need a little help in choosing one.


----------



## tikander

Perfect. Neo retro.


----------



## Jesper1985

jaycwb said:


> I had the opportunity to try the watch today. This watch fits well on the wrist. I prefer the 40 mm version but this 37mm will for sure be the choice for those who have a smaller wrist :
> 
> View attachment 16643434
> 
> 
> View attachment 16643433
> 
> 
> View attachment 16643432
> 
> 
> View attachment 16643430
> 
> 
> View attachment 16643431


The 37mm looks perfect on you. The 40 will be too big.


----------



## dparsons81

Jesper1985 said:


> The 37mm looks perfect on you. The 40 will be too big.


Very much agree here! I love the size of the 37mm, perfect dimensions for many wrist sizes imo, especially with the male end links.


----------



## jmnav

K42 said:


> So last week I picked up the black dial metal bracelet version while in Paris. When I handled the watch, I immediately noticed the bracelet felt thin. Not in a bad way; I just haven't had a bracelet like this. I like the way it looks with the mix of mostly brush and some hints of high polish.
> 
> The watch I bought was still wrapped in all the plastic, so I was sized using the demo model. Somehow it came back way too small as I could not even get the watch over my hand. I was short on time, so I took the watch undersized. The next few days I looked over the watch, and it looked sharp with the way the numerals, hands, logo, even the stars seemed to shine in certain light and give the watch some depth.
> 
> I finally got it resized and I am wearing it now. It measures a true 37mm wide, just under 12mm thick with the domed crystal, 44.5mm lug to lug, and 49mm if you measure from the extended center link. I'm very happy with the way the watch looks.
> 
> The legibility of the domed crystal (with the AR) is clearly better than the flat crystal on my Tudor BB36. The Longines looks and feels classy with the numerals, simple hands, and thinner bracelet (2.5mm thick). The Tudor looks and feels sporty with the diver-esque dial, and oyster style bracelet (3mm thick).
> 
> I know people make a big deal out of the 5 stars. I think it gives a good balance opposite the winged logo. At some angles, both disappear into the light. I'm indifferent to the non-screw down crown. The watch is still 100 meters WR.
> 
> I think the Longines offers a good contrast to my BB36. In some ways I like the Longines better for its case, crystal, brushed/polish finishing. The Tudor still has a better bracelet and clasp (even with the long scissor link).
> View attachment 16634901
> View attachment 16634902
> View attachment 16634903
> View attachment 16634907
> View attachment 16634906
> View attachment 16634905


As per your photos it seems the minutes hand it's either a bit too large or a bit too short, being half-way the "rail track". It seems it "begs" reach just the internal part of the track. What do you think?


----------



## jmnav

mathu said:


> This issue explains why so many high end watches like Aqua Terra are still designed with butterfly clasp without any microadjustment. Simply because it is the only option for both smaller clasp and comfortable clearance when opened.


It is not. Sliding clasp from Omega Speedmaster Mk40 (it has an integrated clasp without micro-adjustement, but there's no limitation to be that way):


----------



## K42

jmnav said:


> As per your photos it seems the minutes hand it's either a bit too large or a bit too short, being half-way the "rail track". It seems it "begs" reach just the internal part of the track. What do you think?


I think it’s just right. I don’t think the minute hand needs to touch the outer ring. The minute hand is long enough to touch the minute markers but short enough so not to cover the numbers on the track.


----------



## davek35

What is the width of the crystal on this 37mm? So I can get an idea of the veiwable dial. Thanks.


----------



## K42

davek35 said:


> What is the width of the crystal on this 37mm? So I can get an idea of the veiwable dial. Thanks.


I’m seeing 30mm across the crystal. Same as the Black Bay 36.


----------



## jmnav

K42 said:


> I think it’s just right. I don’t think the minute hand needs to touch the outer ring. The minute hand is long enough to touch the minute markers but short enough so not to cover the numbers on the track.
> 
> View attachment 16647273


Just in the meantime, it happens I could see it live. I now I'm sure: to my tastes the minute hand is too long. I'm not sure if it had to just reach the inner "railroad" or going a bit over to exactly cover the minutes diamond, but it's too long as it is (to my preference, at least).

The unlucky part is that they only had the model with a strap, so I couldn't see the stainless clasp.


----------



## dparsons81

*That said it doesnt appear to be much different to a Sellita movement? 

Not had any experiences with this movement before, but similar to the Miyota the rotor is a little on the noisy side when moving wrist around. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## K42

I don’t hear any rotor noise while wearing. 
I can hear it if I free hand shake it around. 
Still happy with it after almost 2 weeks of wearing.


----------



## dparsons81

K42 said:


> I don’t hear any rotor noise while wearing.
> I can hear it if I free hand shake it around.
> Still happy with it after almost 2 weeks of wearing.
> View attachment 16659544


Yeah me neither, perhaps I'm being a little picky. It's keeping amazing time and being worn. I did buy a couple of straps from Delugs, which are nice, so can mix it up a bit.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

dparsons81 said:


> *That said it doesnt appear to be much different to a Sellita movement?
> 
> Not had any experiences with this movement before, but similar to the Miyota the rotor is a little on the noisy side when moving wrist around. Thoughts anyone?


The reason why Miyota movements can be a little busy noisy is because they are uni-directional winding only, meaning that if they get spinning in the non-winding direction there is no friction and the rotor can really spin very quickly, hence the noise.

These are bi-directional winding, but anything that is mechanical is going to produce noise to some degree.


----------



## dparsons81

SlCKB0Y said:


> The reason why Miyota movements can be a little busy noisy is because they are uni-directional winding only, meaning that if they get spinning in the non-winding direction there is no friction and the rotor can really spin very quickly, hence the noise.
> 
> These are bi-directional winding, but anything that is mechanical is going to produce noise to some degree.


Yes I know that. I am a bit of a watchmaker, so work on Japanese movements, just seemed a tad louder than I was anticipating. No big deal 👍


----------



## dparsons81

Trying out a delugs strap on the Longines today! It's the two tone Millennium Blue signature strap. Wasn't overly sure on it at first, but it's growing on me.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

When I first heard of this watch I was 100% sure I was going to pick one up as soon as possible as I love Longines and these seem to be just about the perfect GADA watch.

I always prefer to buy on the bracelet but the reports of difficulties getting this watch over the hand has me really concerned to the point of completely rethinking my decision.

I’ve considered the 40mm and can _just_ pull off the lug to lug even though the ratio of case width to lug length does look a bit off. Plus I am not much of a fan of butterfly clasps and the lack of micro adjust (but at least there would be no issues getting the watch over the hand) and also have a strong preference for a 6 o’clock date.

I’m really torn. This whole clasp issue seems like a massive design oversight.


----------



## dparsons81

SlCKB0Y said:


> When I first heard of this watch I was 100% sure I was going to pick one up as soon as possible as I love Longines and these seem to be just about the perfect GADA watch.
> 
> I always prefer to buy on the bracelet but the reports of difficulties getting this watch over the hand has me really concerned to the point of completely rethinking my decision.
> 
> I’ve considered the 40mm and can _just_ pull off the lug to lug even though the ratio of case width to lug length does look a bit off. Plus I am not much of a fan of butterfly clasps and the lack of micro adjust (but at least there would be no issues getting the watch over the hand) and also have a strong preference for a 6 o’clock date.
> 
> I’m really torn. This whole clasp issue seems like a massive design oversight.


I mean it is fiddly getting a decent fit, you have to wear it maybe a little loose on the wrist to enable you to get it over the hand, but it's OK. It has microadjusts and the clasp is nice, just a little too small. If it were just 0.5-1cm longer it would be much better.


----------



## J4ynos

SlCKB0Y said:


> When I first heard of this watch I was 100% sure I was going to pick one up as soon as possible as I love Longines and these seem to be just about the perfect GADA watch.
> 
> I always prefer to buy on the bracelet but the reports of difficulties getting this watch over the hand has me really concerned to the point of completely rethinking my decision.
> 
> I’ve considered the 40mm and can _just_ pull off the lug to lug even though the ratio of case width to lug length does look a bit off. Plus I am not much of a fan of butterfly clasps and the lack of micro adjust (but at least there would be no issues getting the watch over the hand) and also have a strong preference for a 6 o’clock date.
> 
> I’m really torn. This whole clasp issue seems like a massive design oversight.


I don't want to sound as if I'm lecturing you, but... why don't you just try on the watch first and see if it's going to be a problem for you at all. 😜

I was also a bit irritated when I read all about that but then again it's the opinion/experience of just a couple of watch enthusiasts....I don't think it's a massive issue. Fingers crossed. 😉


----------



## SlCKB0Y

J4ynos said:


> I don't want to sound as if I'm lecturing you, but... why don't you just try on the watch first and see if it's going to be a problem for you at all.


I guess the main issue with this idea is that when you go to the boutique the watch will have all of the links in the bracelet. I really doubt they will size the watch to my wrist just so I can ensure it’s not an issue.

id also rather not spend that much money to buy it and size it correctly, only to find out it is an issue and have the hassle of trying to return it.



> I was also a bit irritated when I read all about that but then again it's the opinion/experience of just a couple of watch enthusiasts....I don't think it's a massive issue. Fingers crossed.


Do you have the Spirit 37? Did you personally have any issues? It may only be a couple of enthusiasts but as far as I can tell, everyone in this thread who actually owns one found it to be an issue and I don’t think there are too many out in the wild yet, so we will see how big a problem it is relatively soon I guess.

I’m kind of half looking at the Black Bay 36, but I think they are over-priced. Where I live, at retail the Tudor is $550AUD more than the Longines.


----------



## MX793

J4ynos said:


> I don't want to sound as if I'm lecturing you, but... why don't you just try on the watch first and see if it's going to be a problem for you at all. 😜
> 
> I was also a bit irritated when I read all about that but then again it's the opinion/experience of just a couple of watch enthusiasts....I don't think it's a massive issue. Fingers crossed. 😉


There would be no way to determine if the clasp is an issue for you unless the bracelet is sized for you, and a boutique/AD isn't going to size the bracelet unless you buy it first.


----------



## J4ynos

SlCKB0Y said:


> I guess the main issue with this idea is that when you go to the boutique the watch will have all of the links in the bracelet. I really doubt they will size the watch to my wrist just so I can ensure it’s not an issue.
> 
> id also rather not spend that much money to buy it and size it correctly, only to find out it is an issue and have the hassle of trying to return it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the Spirit 37? Did you personally have any issues? It may only be a couple of enthusiasts but as far as I can tell, everyone in this thread who actually owns one found it to be an issue and I don’t think there are too many out in the wild yet, so we will see how big a problem it is relatively soon I guess.
> 
> I’m kind of half looking at the Black Bay 36, but I think they are over-priced. Where I live, at retail the Tudor is $550AUD more than the Longines.


I haven't gotten the 37, yet but I'm planning to get it. Not too afraid of the short bracelet.

Last year I was also still thinking about the BB 36. But then the desire faded a bit. The Spirit is just so much more intriguing and interesting compared to the BB.


----------



## MX793

dparsons81 said:


> Trying out a delugs strap on the Longines today! It's the two tone Millennium Blue signature strap. Wasn't overly sure on it at first, but it's growing on me.
> 
> View attachment 16660585


The blue pairs pretty well.

A benefit of the shorter lugs is this model looks much better on a strap that the larger ones because there isn't the huge gap between case and strap.


----------



## CoachRockne

SlCKB0Y said:


> When I first heard of this watch I was 100% sure I was going to pick one up as soon as possible as I love Longines and these seem to be just about the perfect GADA watch.
> 
> I always prefer to buy on the bracelet but the reports of difficulties getting this watch over the hand has me really concerned to the point of completely rethinking my decision.
> 
> I’ve considered the 40mm and can _just_ pull off the lug to lug even though the ratio of case width to lug length does look a bit off. Plus I am not much of a fan of butterfly clasps and the lack of micro adjust (but at least there would be no issues getting the watch over the hand) and also have a strong preference for a 6 o’clock date.
> 
> I’m really torn. This whole clasp issue seems like a massive design oversight.


it's not a butterfly and there are microadjusts. scroll up in this thread for photos of the clasp.

Sent from my scarlet using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793

CoachRockne said:


> it's not a butterfly and there are microadjusts. scroll up in this thread for photos of the clasp.
> 
> Sent from my scarlet using Tapatalk


Depends on which version you get. The regular 40mm model gets a butterfly clasp (and regular spring bars). The special edition (with the big display box and spare straps) gets the tri-fold with micro-adjust and quick-release spring bar system. Unlike the 40 and 42mm models, all of the 37mm models get the nicer bracelet, which is why the 37 costs slightly more than the standard versions of the larger sizes.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

CoachRockne said:


> it's not a butterfly and there are microadjusts


I was referring to the butterfly clasp on the 40mm bracelet I was looking at which is also present on the stainless steel 42mm.


----------



## onij

Should have kept the hands all white


----------



## nixthewiz

Can anyone who has one on the strap take a shot of the actual buckle? Is it a deployant style or just a pin/buckle?


----------



## mathu

It is a standard buckle:






That champagne version is super nice!


----------



## dgaddis

Great video of the champagne dial. It's in Korean (I think?) but you can turn on the closed captions.


----------



## CoachRockne

My blue Longines Spirit 37 on the bracelet arrived earlier this week. Here are my impressions after a week of non-stop wearing on my 6.5" wrist. 
Overall I am quite impressed and happy with this one! 









Noteworthy points:

-Lug to Lug is good! I measure it on my calipers to be 45mm. There's been a lot of speculation, drama and guessing and wrong info posted about this around the various watch sites. So let me put this issue to rest: the lugs are NOT LONG, they are "normal" and very suitable for this size watch. Longines got this right.









-Thinness is noteworthy. I measure this one to be just about 12mm thin. It really wears slim even counting the slightly domed sapphire. (Looking at you chunky Omega)









-Lume is surprisingly good. Maybe not the full Seiko torch lume but it really is quite good, hands AND applied indexes. (Looking at you Hamilton and IWC)









-Bracelet. Hey it has screws! (looking at you Seiko) and the nice double push button clasp sits down tight to the bracelet with no gap (looking at you Seiko) and it has 5 micro-adjusts (looking at you Seiko, Grand Seiko) and a quick release button. I should say the bracelet isn't the heftiest I've had, but it's quite nice, comfortable overall.









-Timekeeping is very accurate. Yes I know it's COSC, but in practice...+1 sec over 4 days

-Value is solid. I got mine at a discount from MSRP. The blue IWC Pilot 36 on a bracelet I had was ~double this price for similar style. The IWC is definitely a better build quality but it wears really small (too small for me), no adjustments on the butterfly clasp (which you have to yank open), printed not applied indexes and lume only on the hands and triangle. So for me the Longines Spirit 37 is overall a better option. 









(and for ~$8k i guess you could get a used blue DJ36 with full arabics, but that's another league)









So overall I'd say this new Longines Spirit 37 is a winner for those of us in the small-wrist crowd. 

Happy to answer any questions y'all may have about the Longines Spirit 37!


----------



## NC_Hager626

@CoachRockne, congrats on your Longines Spirit 37 and thanks for a very informative review of your first week of wearing it. Here is to enjoying your new Longines!


----------



## dgaddis

CoachRockne said:


> -Bracelet. Hey it has screws! (looking at you Seiko) and the nice double push button clasp sits down tight to the bracelet with no gap (looking at you Seiko) and it has 5 micro-adjusts (looking at you Seiko, Grand Seiko) and a quick release button. I should say the bracelet isn't the heftiest I've had, but it's quite nice, comfortable overall.


Are you sure it’s screws, did you size it yourself? I’ve heard it has split pins, which can look like screws on one end…


----------



## K42

dgaddis said:


> Are you sure it’s screws, did you size it yourself? I’ve heard it has split pins, which can look like screws on one end…


Agree, mine are pins.


----------



## MX793

Does the bracelet taper and, if so, what is the width of the clasp?

Still waiting on my "local" (rather, "nearest", since I don't really consider 55 miles away to be all that local) AD to get some in stock so I can check these out in person.


----------



## K42

MX793 said:


> Does the bracelet taper and, if so, what is the width of the clasp?
> 
> Still waiting on my "local" (rather, "nearest", since I don't really consider 55 miles away to be all that local) AD to get some in stock so I can check these out in person.


Bracelet tapers down to 16mm. Clasp width is about 17.5mm.


----------



## sav_uk

CoachRockne said:


> My blue Longines Spirit 37 on the bracelet arrived earlier this week. Here are my impressions after a week of non-stop wearing on my 6.5" wrist.
> Overall I am quite impressed and happy with this one!
> View attachment 16689040
> 
> 
> Noteworthy points:
> 
> -Lug to Lug is good! I measure it on my calipers to be 45mm. There's been a lot of speculation, drama and guessing and wrong info posted about this around the various watch sites. So let me put this issue to rest: the lugs are NOT LONG, they are "normal" and very suitable for this size watch. Longines got this right.
> View attachment 16689032
> 
> 
> -Thinness is noteworthy. I measure this one to be just about 12mm thin. It really wears slim even counting the slightly domed sapphire. (Looking at you chunky Omega)
> View attachment 16689038
> 
> 
> -Lume is surprisingly good. Maybe not the full Seiko torch lume but it really is quite good, hands AND applied indexes. (Looking at you Hamilton and IWC)
> View attachment 16689030
> 
> 
> -Bracelet. Hey it has screws! (looking at you Seiko) and the nice double push button clasp sits down tight to the bracelet with no gap (looking at you Seiko) and it has 5 micro-adjusts (looking at you Seiko, Grand Seiko) and a quick release button. I should say the bracelet isn't the heftiest I've had, but it's quite nice, comfortable overall.
> View attachment 16689035
> 
> 
> -Timekeeping is very accurate. Yes I know it's COSC, but in practice...+1 sec over 4 days
> 
> -Value is solid. I got mine at a discount from MSRP. The blue IWC Pilot 36 on a bracelet I had was ~double this price for similar style. The IWC is definitely a better build quality but it wears really small (too small for me), no adjustments on the butterfly clasp (which you have to yank open), printed not applied indexes and lume only on the hands and triangle. So for me the Longines Spirit 37 is overall a better option.
> View attachment 16689022
> 
> 
> (and for ~$8k i guess you could get a used blue DJ36 with full arabics, but that's another league)
> View attachment 16689023
> 
> 
> So overall I'd say this new Longines Spirit 37 is a winner for those of us in the small-wrist crowd.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions y'all may have about the Longines Spirit 37!


Beautiful watch! Just out of curiosity do you find the watch difficult to slide over your hand when taking it on and off? As others have mentioned, this watch seems to have a smaller clasp than normal so it’d be good to have your take on this.


----------



## sungchoe247

Does the bracelet have sharp edges or is it smooth and comfortable? I've found Longines bracelets to vary a lot depending on the model.


----------



## CoachRockne

@sav_uk and @sungchoe247 re: your bracelet questions about the Longines Spirit 37mm... I am aware of the discussion in the thread speculating about the clasp. I would say the clasp is appropriate for the watch size and this is not an issue for my hand. Yes this clasp is shorter in length than other clasps but that means it's a nice size on the underside of my wrist when closed (unlike say the extra long BB58 clasp that I cannot wear). I guess maybe kinda it's a little bit snug-ish when I put my hand through it, to put it on, but honestly, if it weren't for the comments in the thread i would have never noticed it. Unless your hands are big and wrist is tiny, I'd think you should likely be just fine. And I've experienced any sharpness with the bracelet. It's definitely a lighter less hefty bracelet than others I've had but I do find it comfortable. No bracelet complaints from me on this one.


----------



## K42

I agree with the post above about the clasp. It is shorter than others but still wearable. I can feel where I have to position the watch just right, but I’m not struggling to take on or off. I think there was an early comment by someone that recommended putting the watch on with the head under the hand, to which I also agree.

The benefit I see of the shorter clasp is it doesn’t feel bottom heavy. On the Longines, the length of the closed clasp is shorter than its lug to lug. On my Tudor BB36, the closed length is longer than its lug to lug.


----------



## mh_

K42 said:


> I agree with the post above about the clasp. It is shorter than others but still wearable. I can feel where I have to position the watch just right, but I’m not struggling to take on or off. I think there was an early comment by someone that recommended putting the watch on with the head under the hand, to which I also agree.
> 
> The benefit I see of the shorter clasp is it doesn’t feel bottom heavy. On the Longines, the length of the closed clasp is shorter than its lug to lug. On my Tudor BB36, the closed length is longer than its lug to lug.
> 
> View attachment 16695474
> 
> 
> View attachment 16695475


Off topic, how the lume of this watch performs ? Is legible and easy to read whole night? Because i really dont like picking up my phone to chek time 😬


----------



## K42

mh_ said:


> Off topic, how the lume of this watch performs ? Is legible and easy to read whole night? Because i really dont like picking up my phone to chek time 😬


The lume is good. But there’s less lume compared to the BB36. Also not sure how long it would last. I think the hands would be dim but more noticeable than the numbers.


----------



## CoachRockne

Good full review on YouTube here:


----------



## J4ynos

CoachRockne said:


> Good full review on YouTube here:


Wow, thanks for that! Such a good review, as they are still so rare, especially for the black dial one. I love the pictures and also seeing it on different straps. This is coming from a nerd such as us, love it!


----------



## dgaddis

J4ynos said:


> Wow, thanks for that! Such a good review, as they are still so rare, especially for the black dial one. I love the pictures and also seeing it on different straps. This is coming from a nerd such as us, love it!


Ditto, that’s a good review. Especially helpful seeing it next to the 40mm version.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

it's about time somebody wised up at longines and made a better L2L size


----------



## CoachRockne

thought I'd switch it up and try the blue 37mm on a strap. Very easy to remove the quick change bracelet; and easy to attach this Veblenist 19mm with quick release spring bars.


----------



## germcevoy

K42 said:


> The lume is good. But there’s less lume compared to the BB36. Also not sure how long it would last. I think the hands would be dim but more noticeable than the numbers.
> View attachment 16696932


You are wearing my dilemma on your wrist. I am a wrist diameter deprived gent and have tried the BB36 on in an AD and loved the fit. It is near perfect. I am just waiting for a blue dial otherwise I would be wearing it. BUT this damn 37mm Spirit. It is an objectively better watch. The AR coating and the power reserve alone make it trounce the BB36 yet it is considerable cheaper. 

That male end link is a monster though. If I found the BB365 to be a perfect fit then I don't see how the Spirit won't be just that little bit too long on my wrist. Wrist is a smidge over 6 inches. 

Either way thank you for owning and posting these photos of both watches. And Tudor, please make this BB36 with AR coating but don't increase the price!


----------



## andrea__81

Got mine. Super happy about it!


----------



## BTNMNKI

andrea__81 said:


> Got mine. Super happy about it!
> View attachment 16728540
> 
> View attachment 16728539


Tasty!


----------



## TypeR10

looks damn so awesome. 
I'd need one, immediately if I was sure it fits to my skinny wrist. had a BB36 and it did fit well.


----------



## Beena

I am so torn between the black and the blue. Annoyingly my local AD doesn’t have them in stock. They do have the larger models in though, so I’ll have to check out the blue and black versions of those to decide.

Edit: I bought a black one 😀

Edit 2: Glad I did go for the black dial version as it is beautiful.


----------



## TypeR10

Beena said:


> I am so torn between the black and the blue. Annoyingly my local AD doesn’t have them in stock. They do have the larger models in though, so I’ll have to check out the blue and black versions of those to decide.
> 
> Edit: I bought a black one 😀
> 
> Edit 2: Glad I did go for the black dial version as it is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 16786185


great looking, congrat!
and why have you decided to go for the black? champagne intrigues me very much.
how do you feel the quality and the size? would you mind telling your wrist size for reference, please?


----------



## Beena

TypeR10 said:


> great looking, congrat!
> and why have you decided to go for the black? champagne intrigues me very much.
> how do you feel the quality and the size? would you mind telling your wrist size for reference, please?


I’m a big fan of black dials and preferred this model in black over the champagne for it's legibility. Coloured dials have to be really striking for me to choose them and the blue wasn’t as compelling for me in this case.

The quality is really nice. It certainly feels worth the money. Very nicely finished and looks expensive.

I have a flat 6.75” (17cm) wrist and it fits me perfectly. The lugs are a good length and the male end links don’t add too much to them (I believe it’s around 47mm in total). It gives me Rolex Explorer vibes.


----------



## TypeR10

Beena said:


> I’m a big fan of black dials and preferred this model in black over the champagne for it's legibility. Coloured dials have to be really striking for me to choose them and the blue wasn’t as compelling for me in this case.
> 
> The quality is really nice. It certainly feels worth the money. Very nicely finished and looks expensive.
> 
> I have a flat 6.75” (17cm) wrist and it fits me perfectly. The lugs are a good length and the male end links don’t add too much to them (I believe it’s around 47mm in total). It gives me Rolex Explorer vibes.


Awesome. Thanks for replying. 
I'm almost pulling the trigger but can't find an AD having this model in the store. And without trying it on I don't want to buy because having smaller, 16cm wrist.


----------



## TypeR10

Beena said:


> I am so torn between the black and the blue. Annoyingly my local AD doesn’t have them in stock. They do have the larger models in though, so I’ll have to check out the blue and black versions of those to decide.
> 
> Edit: I bought a black one 😀
> 
> Edit 2: Glad I did go for the black dial version as it is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 16786185


how do you find the bracelet? the common sense is the clasp is short so difficult to put the palm through the bracelet. is that valid?


----------



## Beena

TypeR10 said:


> how do you find the bracelet? the common sense is the clasp is short so difficult to put the palm through the bracelet. is that valid?


I read through those comments and was concerned about it whilst I waited for it to be delivered. I shouldn’t have worried as it is a compete non issue for me. Its slightly smaller than other bracelets I have, but it’s certainly not a problem and no more difficult to put on than my 3861 Speedy. I can only imagine that those people have enormous hands. Mine are fairly wide and I don’t get any scraping putting it on or taking it off (and I do that a few times a day).

Edit: Here’s a video I made for you to show that it is not any more difficult than some of my other watches. Bear in mind my hand was a bit sweaty, hence them sticking on a few occasions.


----------



## dklap3

I tried the champagne with the leather strap at my local AD today, it’s really a lovely watch.

However, the strap was a bit on the short side for my 17,5 cm wrist. They’ll now contact Longings to hear if there‘s a longer version. I imagine it’s so short, since they market the watch as a ladies watch. I think lots of men will buy it too though (if bracelet/strap is not too small), so maybe not the wisest move to make it so short.

I hope there‘s a longer version of the strap. I really like the champagne dial and brown suede‘ish strap combo. If not, maybe I’ll try it on the bracelet, and find another strap.


----------



## BTNMNKI

I do wonder if the strap is also shorter.


----------



## TypeR10

Beena said:


> I read through those comments and was concerned about it whilst I waited for it to be delivered. I shouldn’t have worried as it is a compete non issue for me. Its slightly smaller than other bracelets I have, but it’s certainly not a problem and no more difficult to put on than my 3861 Speedy. I can only imagine that those people have enormous hands. Mine are fairly wide and I don’t get any scraping putting it on or taking it off (and I do that a few times a day).
> 
> Edit: Here’s a video I made for you to show that it is not any more difficult than some of my other watches. Bear in mind my hand was a bit sweaty, hence them sticking on a few occasions.


Really appreciate your effort. 
Reached local distributor but they still don't have 37 mm version in stock. 

Can anyone compare Spirit craftsmanship to Conquest VHP to help me understand its quality, please?


----------



## dimitris.c

I’m posting my question here instead of making a new thread - I’m leaning towards the 37mm but would like to get an opinion from other members.
The missus prefers the 37mm tbh -

Wdyt? Posting side by side with each other and with my Speedmaster ‘57
Thanks


----------



## dgaddis

dimitris.c said:


> I’m posting my question here instead of making a new thread - I’m leaning towards the 37mm but would like to get an opinion from other members.
> The missus prefers the 37mm tbh -
> 
> Wdyt? Posting side by side with each other and with my Speedmaster ‘57
> Thanks


I'd go 37mm for sure, the lugs overhang your wrist with the 40mm.


----------



## MX793

dgaddis said:


> I'd go 37mm for sure, the lugs overhang your wrist with the 40mm.


That's a 42mm.


----------



## Beena

dimitris.c said:


> I’m posting my question here instead of making a new thread - I’m leaning towards the 37mm but would like to get an opinion from other members.
> The missus prefers the 37mm tbh -
> 
> Wdyt? Posting side by side with each other and with my Speedmaster ‘57
> Thanks
> View attachment 16800763
> 
> View attachment 16800762
> 
> View attachment 16800764


The 37mm is definitely a better fit on you. No contest.


----------



## dimitris.c

Thanks for your replies, will put it on order


----------



## dklap3

dklap3 said:


> However, the strap was a bit on the short side for my 17,5 cm wrist. They’ll now contact Longings to hear if there‘s a longer version.


I went back to the store today, turns out Longines indeed DO have a longer version of the same leather strap, you’ll just need to order it.

I haven’t bought the watch yet, but think I’m going for the champagne on leather, its an awesome watch. The quality feels really good, I don’t think it’s much different than the OP36 I used to own (only speaking of the watch itself, not the bracelet or strap).


----------



## Daniel Hunter

I hate the five stars across the face.....I know it's petty but it bugs me.


----------



## dklap3

I went back to the shop once again and bought the watch today.

It really is a lovely watch. 😊


----------



## germcevoy

The 37 looks phenomenal on your wrist. 



dimitris.c said:


> I’m posting my question here instead of making a new thread - I’m leaning towards the 37mm but would like to get an opinion from other members.
> The missus prefers the 37mm tbh -
> 
> Wdyt? Posting side by side with each other and with my Speedmaster ‘57
> Thanks
> View attachment 16800763
> 
> View attachment 16800762
> 
> View attachment 16800764


----------



## Jim Dollares

dklap3 said:


> I went back to the shop once again and bought the watch today.
> 
> It really is a lovely watch. 😊
> 
> View attachment 16804284
> 
> 
> View attachment 16804281
> 
> 
> View attachment 16804287
> 
> 
> View attachment 16804289


Congrats, what a stunner!!


----------



## dklap3

Jim Dollares said:


> Congrats, what a stunner!!


Thank you. 🙏🏻 I think this 37 mm is pretty much the perfect size, for an everyday watch for me. I loved my old 36 mm OP, but always wished it was just a tad larger. In that regard, this one seems perfect.

I also just ordered a bunch of different straps, both leather and fabric, can’t wait to try them on.


----------



## TypeR10

dklap3 said:


> Thank you. 🙏🏻 I think this 37 mm is pretty much the perfect size, for an everyday watch for me. I loved my old 36 mm OP, but always wished it was just a tad larger. In that regard, this one seems perfect.
> 
> I also just ordered a bunch of different straps, both leather and fabric, can’t wait to try them on.


sleek. usual wrist size question is coming...


----------



## dklap3

TypeR10 said:


> sleek. usual wrist size question is coming...


Just under 18 cm / ~7 inches.


----------



## Beena

dklap3 said:


> I went back to the shop once again and bought the watch today.
> 
> It really is a lovely watch. 😊
> 
> View attachment 16804284
> 
> 
> View attachment 16804281
> 
> 
> View attachment 16804287
> 
> 
> View attachment 16804289


Congrats. It‘s a real beauty. Look great on you.


----------



## dklap3

Beena said:


> Congrats. It‘s a real beauty. Look great on you.


Thank you and likewise. For me it was between the champagne and the blue, but the black also looks great. All 3 color-versions of the 37 mm looks great, can’t go wrong with any of them. 😊


----------



## PartyBees

K42 said:


> So last week I picked up the black dial metal bracelet version while in Paris. When I handled the watch, I immediately noticed the bracelet felt thin. Not in a bad way; I just haven't had a bracelet like this. I like the way it looks with the mix of mostly brush and some hints of high polish.
> 
> The watch I bought was still wrapped in all the plastic, so I was sized using the demo model. Somehow it came back way too small as I could not even get the watch over my hand. I was short on time, so I took the watch undersized. The next few days I looked over the watch, and it looked sharp with the way the numerals, hands, logo, even the stars seemed to shine in certain light and give the watch some depth.
> 
> I finally got it resized and I am wearing it now. It measures a true 37mm wide, just under 12mm thick with the domed crystal, 44.5mm lug to lug, and 49mm if you measure from the extended center link. I'm very happy with the way the watch looks.
> 
> The legibility of the domed crystal (with the AR) is clearly better than the flat crystal on my Tudor BB36. The Longines looks and feels classy with the numerals, simple hands, and thinner bracelet (2.5mm thick). The Tudor looks and feels sporty with the diver-esque dial, and oyster style bracelet (3mm thick).
> 
> I know people make a big deal out of the 5 stars. I think it gives a good balance opposite the winged logo. At some angles, both disappear into the light. I'm indifferent to the non-screw down crown. The watch is still 100 meters WR.
> 
> I think the Longines offers a good contrast to my BB36. In some ways I like the Longines better for its case, crystal, brushed/polish finishing. The Tudor still has a better bracelet and clasp (even with the long scissor link).
> View attachment 16634901
> View attachment 16634902
> View attachment 16634903
> View attachment 16634907
> View attachment 16634906
> View attachment 16634905


Does one wear larger than the other?

Also, if you had to pick just one....?


----------



## K42

PartyBees said:


> Does one wear larger than the other?
> 
> Also, if you had to pick just one....?


One is longer, the other is thinner, one feels lighter, the other looks simpler. Bottom line is they are so close that I don't think one looks or feels larger.

If I had to pick one? That's tough - I'd pick the Longines. I like the overall style of the case, the bracelet, and the dial. It looks more refined and elegant. The Tudor looks plain but feels hefty.


----------



## dklap3

Got myself a bunch of straps from Geckota today, 3 leather and 4 fabric straps. The leather ones feel very nice already from the beginning, the fabric ones are quite stiff though, and will take some time to break in. But fun to see the Spirit with different strap options.
This one’s my favorite for now:










And here the rest of them. The one to the left is the original Longines strap:


----------



## Itgb

After trying on the 40mm and the GMT, I finally found a 37mm in store. 1st impression was too small even though the case fits really well on my 6.6in wrist. I think the GMT fit the best but wasn’t looking for something that thick. I’ll just leave all 3 wrist shots here in case someone wanted to see how they look. Now my eyes are on the new IWC mark 20 with the slimmed down case.


----------



## TypeR10

dklap3 said:


> Got myself a bunch of straps from Geckota today, 3 leather and 4 fabric straps. The leather ones feel very nice already from the beginning, the fabric ones are quite stiff though, and will take some time to break in. But fun to see the Spirit with different strap options.
> This one’s my favorite for now:
> 
> View attachment 16815928
> 
> 
> And here the rest of them. The one to the right is the original Longines strap:
> 
> View attachment 16815931


Longines strap on the right???


----------



## dklap3

TypeR10 said:


> Longines strap on the right???


Sorry, on the left of course. 😬


----------



## bradreiter

dklap3 said:


> Got myself a bunch of straps from Geckota today, 3 leather and 4 fabric straps. The leather ones feel very nice already from the beginning, the fabric ones are quite stiff though, and will take some time to break in. But fun to see the Spirit with different strap options.
> This one’s my favorite for now:
> 
> View attachment 16815928


That looks too good not to go run out and buy it right now🤤


----------



## bradreiter

Itgb said:


> After trying on the 40mm and the GMT, I finally found a 37mm in store. 1st impression was too small even though the case fits really well on my 6.6in wrist. I think the GMT fit the best but wasn’t looking for something that thick. I’ll just leave all 3 wrist shots here in case someone wanted to see how they look. Now my eyes are on the new IWC mark 20 with the slimmed down case.


Thanks for posting! Very useful. 

I like how the 37 fits your wrist. The 40 seems too large for me. Too much dial. I think the GMT fits better (than the 40) since that bezel compresses the dial and it has more going on.


----------



## mbabc

Received mine this week.


----------



## K42

Making an effort to wear it for a few days straight. On my Saturday night out.


----------



## mosquitojoyride

Obtained the black model on bracelet around two weeks ago and am in love. I received this on and the 124270 Explorer and I prefer this watch. The dial just amazing: the applied and framed arabic indices, the 60 seconds minute track, the diamond markers cut out where the ring is, the winged hour glass, and the 5 stars at the bottom; there's so much going on without clutter. The winged hour logo and the 5 stars seem child-like but it speaks to my inner child in a good way. I almost didn't buy it because of the green lume but I got over it. I also thought the handset was a bit boring, the framing on everything should have been silver and not gold, and the red tipped seconds hand wasn't red enough, but these are all subjective and may ruin it. I was also 50/50 on the date window but now I'm glad it's there and I barely notice it because it's so well placed.

The case design is really good; at first I wasn't into the extra material just below the polished ring that surrounds the dial as none of my watches have that and to me made the watch wear bigger than needed, but I got over that as well. The brushed ring around the dial followed by the polished beveled ring is awesome. I typically dislike brushed rings as they make the dial look bigger to me but I noticed on the Explorer the beveled ring is too thick for my liking. The two rings on the Spirit is a happy medium and adds a bit more pop under light. I may have wanted one more bevel underneath the case from lug to lug (a la Seiko) but no biggie here. Why is the case not excellent? Because Seiko ruined cases for all other brands for me.

The bracelet is excellent. Love the quick release and the thin links. Some will say it feels flimsy or low quality but I prefer thin links. The links are also small enough that I can get a perfect fit. I don't have an opinion on split pins for the links as this is my first watch with it and it seems like it will stay. If anyone has any experience with split pins I would love to hear it. My biggest gripe about it is the short clasp as others have mentioned but I'm still able to get it on and off no problems. My hand is big compared to my wrist.

Edit: forgot to mention that I wish it had female end links but it's forgivable since the male ones give it a bit more presence. 

I wore this watch and my Seiko SPB143 on a 5 day trip to Montreal and it's been refreshing having a watch with arabic numerals again as it's super easy to tell the time when you're on the move. I've had watches with arabic numerals before but they were a bit boring and flat. The frame around the indices adds much needed pop and also makes it more legible. The date was clutch on several occasions and doesn't ruin the symmetry for me at all. While I've been gushing over the dial, nothing about it is distracting. My Seiko on the other hand, is also very beautiful but at many times too beautiful and is VERY distracting, like staring at the dial instead of paying attention to people talking levels of distraction.

I love this watch so much I'm hoping they put a dive bezel around it (not the zulu gmt). I'm also considering purchasing a strap (dark brown) direct from Longines, which I never do as I buy aftermarket but I think the quick release will be worth it. This watch has ended my perfect 36/37mm search.


----------



## Beena

mosquitojoyride said:


> Obtained the black model on bracelet around two weeks ago and am in love. I received this on and the 124270 Explorer and I prefer this watch. The dial just amazing: the applied and framed arabic indices, the 60 seconds minute track, the diamond markers cut out where the ring is, the winged hour glass, and the 5 stars at the bottom; there's so much going on without clutter. The winged hour logo and the 5 stars seem child-like but it speaks to my inner child in a good way. I almost didn't buy it because of the green lume but I got over it. I also thought the handset was a bit boring, the framing on everything should have been silver and not gold, and the red tipped seconds hand wasn't red enough, but these are all subjective and may ruin it. I was also 50/50 on the date window but now I'm glad it's there and I barely notice it because it's so well placed.
> 
> The case design is really good; at first I wasn't into the extra material just below the polished ring that surrounds the dial as none of my watches have that and to me made the watch wear bigger than needed, but I got over that as well. The brushed ring around the dial followed by the polished beveled ring is awesome. I typically dislike brushed rings as they make the dial look bigger to me but I noticed on the Explorer the beveled ring is too thick for my liking. The two rings on the Spirit is a happy medium and adds a bit more pop under light. I may have wanted one more bevel underneath the case from lug to lug (a la Seiko) but no biggie here. Why is the case not excellent? Because Seiko ruined cases for all other brands for me.
> 
> The bracelet is excellent. Love the quick release and the thin links. Some will say it feels flimsy or low quality but I prefer thin links. The links are also small enough that I can get a perfect fit. I don't have an opinion on split pins for the links as this is my first watch with it and it seems like it will stay. If anyone has any experience with split pins I would love to hear it. My biggest gripe about it is the short clasp as others have mentioned but I'm still able to get it on and off no problems. My hand is big compared to my wrist.
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention that I wish it had female end links but it's forgivable since the male ones give it a bit more presence.
> 
> I wore this watch and my Seiko SPB143 on a 5 day trip to Montreal and it's been refreshing having a watch with arabic numerals again as it's super easy to tell the time when you're on the move. I've had watches with arabic numerals before but they were a bit boring and flat. The frame around the indices adds much needed pop and also makes it more legible. The date was clutch on several occasions and doesn't ruin the symmetry for me at all. While I've been gushing over the dial, nothing about it is distracting. My Seiko on the other hand, is also very beautiful but at many times too beautiful and is VERY distracting, like staring at the dial instead of paying attention to people talking levels of distraction.
> 
> I love this watch so much I'm hoping they put a dive bezel around it (not the zulu gmt). I'm also considering purchasing a strap (dark brown) direct from Longines, which I never do as I buy aftermarket but I think the quick release will be worth it. This watch has ended my perfect 36/37mm search.


Summed up perfectly. It‘s a really great looking watch isn’t it? I hadn’t really considered Longines prior to buying this model and now I have a 36mm Legend Diver on the way and I’m eyeing up the black sector dial heritage model.

Enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## soufiane

Love the watch would love it more in 39mm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wultch

Anyone tried it out with a 6.25" wrist yet?


----------



## mbabc

Wultch said:


> Anyone tried it out with a 6.25" wrist yet?


Yep - see my pic above. I usually wear larger watches but this seems almost ideal. I had a IWC Mk XV which was similar (as I remember) and a Blancpain Aqualung 1999 LE which is comparable but thinner.


----------



## Wultch

mbabc said:


> View attachment 16868417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - see my pic above. I usually wear larger watches but this seems almost ideal. I had a IWC Mk XV which was similar (as I remember) and a Blancpain Aqualung 1999 LE which is compatible but thinner.
> 
> View attachment 16868417


Thanks for the reference mate. Looks like i am gonna have to order one. Ticks almost every box for a perfect watch.


----------



## mosquitojoyride

Anyone have a pilot strap recommendation? Longines site does not have them in stock. Would like one that is dark brown without rivets, as close to the stock Longines strapfor black dial as possible.


----------



## adt89

mosquitojoyride said:


> Anyone have a pilot strap recommendation? Longines site does not have them in stock. Would like one that is dark brown without rivets, as close to the stock Longines strapfor black dial as possible.


 Check out Molequin straps, top notch quality (better quality than Longines straps but much cheaper).


----------



## TypeR10

mbabc said:


> Yep - see my pic above. I usually wear larger watches but this seems almost ideal. I had a IWC Mk XV which was similar (as I remember) and a Blancpain Aqualung 1999 LE which is comparable but thinner.
> 
> View attachment 16868417


Why did you do that? Posting an almost forgotten watch on the same sized wrist to make me start thinking on aquire one again. I decided to step another footpath toward a different style and cheaper watch then you posted... Thanks for nothing.


----------



## mosquitojoyride

adt89 said:


> Check out Molequin straps, top notch quality (better quality than Longines straps but much cheaper).


Straps look great, but is it considered “pilot style”? I see non rivet iwc style straps also. The Longines has stitching across the strap by the spring bar end, does that make it more pilot-y?


----------



## adt89

mosquitojoyride said:


> Straps look great, but is it considered “pilot style”? I see non rivet iwc style straps also. The Longines has stitching across the strap by the spring bar end, does that make it more pilot-y?


Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm not sure about that stitching making it more piloty, maybe it is. But I noticed that you can customize your strap for a small fee. Maybe you can send them a message and see if they can make the stitching the way you like it, it shouldn't be hard for them to do it. It might be still cheaper than the OEM strap.

But I suggest to stay away from Longines OEM straps, they look over priced for what they are.


----------



## mosquitojoyride

adt89 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm not sure about that stitching making it more piloty, maybe it is. But I noticed that you can customize your strap for a small fee. Maybe you can send them a message and see if they can make the stitching the way you like it, it shouldn't be hard for them to do it. It might be still cheaper than the OEM strap.
> 
> But I suggest to stay away from Longines OEM straps, they look over priced for what they are.


Too bad the OEM looks so killer. Wish more people were buying this watch so I can find inspiration! This is my first 19mm and it's been a PITA finding straps!


----------



## adt89

mosquitojoyride said:


> Too bad the OEM looks so killer. Wish more people were buying this watch so I can find inspiration! This is my first 19mm and it's been a PITA finding straps!


 Here are some shots with the Molequin Navy Blue strap:


----------



## JacobS96

I’ve read that the leather strap is short. Can someone post photos of the buckle area with the watch on wrist and mention wrist size?


----------



## akakovivi

I knew it is capable of 100m water resistance but not screw down. Did anyone wear this 37mm then swim in the pool ? How was its waterproof? With thanks.


----------



## dklap3

JacobS96 said:


> I’ve read that the leather strap is short. Can someone post photos of the buckle area with the watch on wrist and mention wrist size?


It is indeed short, also too short if you ask me. I’m thinking there’s a connection to it being marketed as a womens watch, and the strap length.

The AD told me they can order a longer version, but I would have to pay extra for it. So haven’t done it yet, also not sure I will.

Here‘s photo of mine, my wrist size is about 17,5 cm / 6,9 inch. And here it‘s even pretty tight, in summer time when I bought the watch, I had to use the second last “hole”:



















And here next to a bunch of other straps I bought, they are all normal or medium sized:


----------



## boboho

*Need help to identify this buckle*

Hello guys, I'm relatively a new owner of this Longines Spirit 37mm for a month or so. This watch is also my first ever Longines and thanks to this forum, I decided to go with the timeless champagne dial.

After the honeymooning period with the original bracelet is over, I paired my Spirit with a 19/16 tan ostrich strap.


















I really like how it looks as it has the summer chill-vibe kinda looks. However, I would like to go for Longines original buckle to complete the OEM look. 

I like this buckle selection from the Longines Legend Diver.



























Thankfully the LLD 36mm came with a black calf 19/16 strap (part number: L682155300). This means this particular buckle is available in 16mm.

I've search everywhere for this buckle reference number, so I could place an order locally via Swatch Group but still haven't found anything yet.

Does anyone here know the reference number of this buckle? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## JacobS96

boboho said:


> *Need help to identify this buckle*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm relatively a new owner of this Longines Spirit 37mm for a month or so. This watch is also my first ever Longines and thanks to this forum, I decided to go with the timeless champagne dial.
> 
> After the honeymooning period with the original bracelet is over, I paired my Spirit with a 19/16 tan ostrich strap.
> View attachment 16942106
> 
> 
> View attachment 16942107
> 
> 
> I really like how it looks as it has the summer chill-vibe kinda looks. However, I would like to go for Longines original buckle to complete the OEM look.
> 
> I like this buckle selection from the Longines Legend Diver.
> View attachment 16942109
> 
> 
> View attachment 16942111
> 
> 
> View attachment 16942112
> 
> 
> Thankfully the LLD 36mm came with a black calf 19/16 strap (part number: L682155300). This means this particular buckle is available in 16mm.
> 
> I've search everywhere for this buckle reference number, so I could place an order locally via Swatch Group but still haven't found anything yet.
> 
> Does anyone here know the reference number of this buckle? Many thanks in advance.


Very nice! What’s your wrist size?


----------



## boboho

thanks man! My wrist circumference is 18cm or around 7inch.


----------



## boboho

*Longines 16mm buckle for Longines Spirit 37mm*

Hello guys, I've found out of the parts number for the respective buckles from my local Swatch Group. I'll share the information here. I hope it'll be useful for those who bought the bracelet version, and wanting to swap to leather strap with matching Longines buckle.

FYI, the strap width that you should purchase should be 19/16, which means 19mm on the lug-side and 16mm on the buckle-side. The length of strap depends on your wrist size and your preferences.

Here are the options that you can order from Swatch Group:

 *Option A*, Longines Spirit Buckle in 16mm, part number: *L649166428*










*Option B*, Longines Legend Diver 36mm buckle in 16mm, part number: *L649155301








*

*Option C*, Longines Polished Stainless Steel buckle in 16mm, part number: *L649101655








*

Cheers!


----------



## dimitris.c

Finally got mine after waiting for about a month or so… it’s a great watch!


----------



## PartyBees

Are these selling for retail, or has anyone been able to negotiate on the price?


----------



## mosquitojoyride

On ribbed nato


----------



## K42

Temporarily in the office. Works great with long sleeves.


----------



## Malhov

The champagne dial is mesmerising. Photos don’t do justice. Enjoying the comfort with the leather strap.


----------



## JacobS96

Malhov said:


> The champagne dial is mesmerising. Photos don’t do justice. Enjoying the comfort with the leather strap.
> View attachment 16984918


What’s your wrist size?


----------



## Calgary Jim

Wultch said:


> Anyone tried it out with a 6.25" wrist yet?


My wrist size exactly! Hamilton 38mm KFA on the left for comparison.


----------



## Malhov

JacobS96 said:


> What’s your wrist size?


6.5 “


----------



## Calgary Jim

40mm flat black dial versus 37mm sunburst blue dial, on my 6.25” wrist. Thought I would prefer the blue dial but decided it’s too shiny for my taste. 37mm is definitely the better size though.


----------



## Buramu

Anyone tried one on a 7"-7.2" wrist? 

I think the 40mm would be perfect for my wrist, but the 37mm champagne is so much better than any of the 40mm versions... Date placement, proportions, absence of screwdown crown nonsense and that champagne color....


----------



## PartyBees

Buramu said:


> Anyone tried one on a 7"-7.2" wrist?
> 
> I think the 40mm would be perfect for my wrist, but the 37mm champagne is so much better than any of the 40mm versions... Date placement, proportions, absence of screwdown crown nonsense and that champagne color....


 I hear the lugs are long so it wears more like a 38


----------



## boboho

Finally the buckle has arrived. Here’s an update on a RIOS brown strap with the LLD buckle. My wrist size is 7inch.


----------



## boboho

PartyBees said:


> Are these selling for retail, or has anyone been able to negotiate on the price?


I purchase mine from AD with amazing discount! AD told me that only the Zulu time selling at retails. Other Longines watches definitely comes with attractive discount.


----------



## boboho

akakovivi said:


> I knew it is capable of 100m water resistance but not screw down. Did anyone wear this 37mm then swim in the pool ? How was its waterproof? With thanks.


Mine survived the swimming pool and surf session in Bali. The 100m water resistance should be plenty, and definitely tough enough for at surface water activities.


----------



## Calgary Jim

boboho said:


> Mine survived the swimming pool and surf session in Bali. The 100m water resistance should be plenty, and definitely tough enough for at surface water activities.


Thanks for sharing, good to know!


----------



## gstand

MX793 said:


> L2L is reportedly 47, so still long for the case diameter, but much more wearable for small wrists. I can't find lug width. Hopefully it's not something goofy like 17.


I read that the L2L was 45mm


----------



## MX793

gstand said:


> I read that the L2L was 45mm


Yes, that was subsequently established.


----------



## Buramu

dklap3 said:


> And hear the rest of them. The one to the left is the original Longines strap:
> 
> View attachment 16815931


Is the bracelet also shorter than usual?


----------



## dklap3

Buramu said:


> Is the bracelet also shorter than usual?


I don’t know, I got it on the leather strap. But I did read about some people having problems getting the bracelet over their hands (in this thread maybe?). That was possibly also related to a short clasp if I remember correctly.


----------



## Doctrinaire

It is partly true. If one has smaller wrists which warrant preferring the 37mm vs 40mm, while having average to larger hands can result in a slight issue to put the watch on.

As someone else has suggested (this subforum or someplace) to put it on with the watch head initially under your wrist and then reposition once around your hand. I can confirm it helps a little


----------



## akakovivi

boboho said:


> Mine survived the swimming pool and surf session in Bali. The 100m water resistance should be plenty, and definitely tough enough for at surface water activities.


Thanks for clean my doubt !


----------



## Doctrinaire




----------



## mosquitojoyride

dklap3 said:


> I don’t know, I got it on the leather strap. But I did read about some people having problems getting the bracelet over their hands (in this thread maybe?). That was possibly also related to a short clasp if I remember correctly.


After wearing it daily for 3 months, it’s a non issue now. Just takes getting used to.


----------



## Meyer09

mosquitojoyride said:


> On ribbed nato


You've convinced me that Nato is the best combo for this piece!


----------



## mosquitojoyride

Meyer09 said:


> You've convinced me that Nato is the best combo for this piece!


It's a great choice! I've been switching between bracelet and nato. Nato for adventures and bracelet for whenever I deem appropriate. Looking for a quick release, dark brown, pilot style to complete the set.


----------



## mediasapiens

I like the case design and proportions. Wish the date window was round and the dials were less anemic. Put a tapestry or sandblasted color dial on it Longines.


----------



## TheTranceMachine

Does anyone know if there is AR coating on the topside of the crystal?


----------



## J4ynos

TheTranceMachine said:


> Does anyone know if there is AR coating on the topside of the crystal?


As far as I know, yes, it should have AR coating on both sides.
I'm generally not a huge fan of this (have some scratches on my Maurice Lacroix Aikon which are clearly on the coating on the outside) but the glass on the Spirit looks so good, I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## mathu

According to Longines there is an external AR, but after 6 months I have not seen a single scratch on my crystal, so it is either internal or extremely resistant.


----------



## SCRAPPYDO

I have the 40mm titanium spirit and it is a remarkably good field watch. I think all of these spirts are probably the best field watch you can buy for under 2000 dollars no contest. The finishing and quality and COSC certification is light years above what you get in a khaki.


----------



## teeritz

Anybody able to show some pics of the box that the 37mm model comes with? 
Some dealers, the ones that operate in shopping malls, tend to be a little sloppy when it comes to matching the watch with the correct box at the time of sale. 
I'm looking at getting the 37mil model soon and I want to make sure I get the right box with it. Even if it's gonna spend the rest of its life tucked away at the back of a wardrobe.
Thanks!


----------



## Chexdoc

Why does the bracelet seem to have a completely different finish than the case on the Longines Spirit?


----------



## Buramu

The Spirit (like most pilot watches) looks infinitely better on leather anyway


----------



## ErzengelG

Chexdoc said:


> Why does the bracelet seem to have a completely different finish than the case on the Longines Spirit?


The brushing of bracelet and case is almost perpendicular, so they reflect the light differently.


----------



## desislaf

Anyone tried 37mm on 7” wrist and can share their comments? I really like the watch but curious how it will fit to my 7” wrist


----------



## Buramu

desislaf said:


> Anyone tried 37mm on 7” wrist and can share their comments? I really like the watch but curious how it will fit to my 7” wrist


I have 7.25” wrists and the 40 is the perfect size for me (wears like a 38-39mm on the strap). So I imagine the 37 wears quite a bit smaller.

For context, I like my watches small (I wear 36mm) but I “need” the 40 for the spirit.


----------



## desislaf

Buramu said:


> I have 7.25” wrists and the 40 is the perfect size for me (wears like a 38-39mm on the strap). So I imagine the 37 wears quite a bit smaller.
> 
> For context, I like my watches small (I wear 36mm) but I “need” the 40 for the spirit.


I will try to find an AD which has 2 sizes then so I can be sure on 40mm one. Thank you!


----------



## J4ynos

desislaf said:


> I will try to find an AD which has 2 sizes then so I can be sure on 40mm one. Thank you!


In my experience it is infinitely easier to try on the 40mm instead of the 37.
I still have not seen the smaller one in the metal at any AD, it's really annoying.


----------



## Buramu

Bijenkorf here in the Netherlands has all sizes and various colors in stock (at least the one in Eindhoven)


----------



## desislaf

Buramu said:


> Bijenkorf here in the Netherlands has all sizes and various colors in stock (at least the one in Eindhoven)


Schaap Citroen and Bouman have them too.


----------



## mathu

I tried 3 different ADs yesterday and have not seen a single 37mm despite having all sorts of Zulu Time, Titanium and Chrono versions in stock. I guess they are really marketing it as ladies model.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Lisa Hasan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Merry Xmas everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J4ynos

Keep those wonderful 37mm pics coming, please! 🥳 Happy holidays!


----------



## Beena




----------



## Seikomatt

Hi all, I’m a guy with small wrists, the 37mm spirit looks awesome, how do you find the relatively large crown? Irritating or barely notice it?


----------



## Beena

Seikomatt said:


> Hi all, I’m a guy with small wrists, the 37mm spirit looks awesome, how do you find the relatively large crown? Irritating or barely notice it?


Barely notice it. Pictures make it look a lot larger than it actually is.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Lisa Hasan

Happy New Year!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2Ito

dgaddis said:


> there’s one earlier in the thread, it’s not butterfly.
> 
> Also FYI someone in the Christopher Ward FB group who lives in the UK picked one up and discovered it has a push pull crown, not a screw down crown like the larger sizes.


No screw down crown is a deal killer!


----------



## Buramu

H2Ito said:


> No screw down crown is a deal killer!


why would a non-dive watch need a screwdown crown? It’s just an inconvenience when you’re not diving and it doesn’t add to the water resistance.


----------



## J4ynos

Buramu said:


> why would a non-dive watch need a screwdown crown? It’s just an inconvenience when you’re not diving and it doesn’t add to the water resistance.


I fully agree. For me, personally, it's even a big plus that the 37mm's crown doesn't screw down. I hate that I have to constantly unscrew crowns to reset my automatics... So this way it's so much more convenient and still has certified 100m WR. Win win.


----------



## Adrian_R

dgaddis said:


> Are you sure it’s screws, did you size it yourself? I’ve heard it has split pins, which can look like screws on one end…


Stopped by a dealer to see if the links are held by screws or pins. From the first glance it really seems like screws but both the SA and I agreed that they're push pins. Should have no problem holding the links though.


----------



## jlh2600

Can someone confirm the overall lug to lug distance plus distance of each fixed male end/center? I thought one of the reviewers measured L2L plus those centers at 55mm, but I can't find the video now.


----------



## K42

jlh2600 said:


> Can someone confirm the overall lug to lug distance plus distance of each fixed male end/center? I thought one of the reviewers measured L2L plus those centers at 55mm, but I can't find the video now.


I measured 45mm case L2L and 49mm with the male center links.


----------

